# Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

PLEASE no John Cena VS Big Show on the next PPV....


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sting won't be there IMO, but im looking forward to the fallout from last night.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I think this could be a horrible RAW but hopefully I'm wrong.

Larry the Cable Guy comedy... lord help us all.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Marcos 25063 said:


> PLEASE no John Cena VS Big Show on the next PPV....


Inevitable but it's okay cause he'll be face by the royal rumble again lol. And the next ppv is going to be a barnstormer so it won't matter that they fight, it just better not be the fucking main event. 

Mind you I think Big Show has it written in his contract that he has to have a singles main event at some point in the year.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sting's debut was terrible but I admit I am excited that Taker vs Sting at WM 31 looks like a real possibility now.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

John Cena should squash The Big Loser like Brock Lesnar did @ The Royal Rumble.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sting. :mark:

Also looking forward to see where Ziggler goes after last night. WWE can fuck off though with another Cena/Show feud. ut


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I think everyone would love to see Big Show squashed from Cena tonight.

No Ziggler in the OP? Lolz


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Please don't ruin all the fallout by focusing on the big show, I'm inclined to watch Raw for the first time in a while.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sting should be there but he wont. 

The most anticipated raw in recent memory has larry the cableguy as guest star fpalm


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Can´t wait for tonights RAW! :mark:

Don't fuck this up WWE!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KastellsPT said:


> Can´t wait for tonights RAW! :mark:
> 
> Don't fuck this up WWE!


They will, that you can be sure of.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why does Big Show always have these heel turns? absolutely hilarious when Show betrayed Cena once again! Not to mention how he turned yet still his team ended up winning. Also isn't Show in a feud with heel Henry? I don't understand the decision to turn Show heel, that time of the year?


----------



## ID-10-T error (Nov 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So nice of WWE to take the elderly out for a walk on Sundays.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

I liked Sting coming out... But his entrance could have been better. Should have been pitch black and he should have had the ballbat


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

*I wonder why Sting hasn't had some hair treatment in recent years considering he isn't retired and wants to maintain his image so he pushes his hair back to cover his bald spot. I also think it'll be better that the makeup cover upto the hairline.

*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm going to quote tony schiavone and Paul heyman because I think these two quotes fit this whole situation perfectly and they describe the way im feeling about this.
first tony 
"i never in all my years believed I would ever see this" let's face it folks no one ever thought sting would go to the wwe hell even after he signed this year people were still saying " he wont wrestle he's told old" or " no way they put him on tv never happen not in a million years" well they were wrong because today the impossible happened sting debuted and beat the fuck out of triple h setting up a possible wrestlemania match 

now for the heyman quote 
"FEEL THIS MOMENT FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE!" do it guys feel this remember this cos we just witnessed history something that was never meant to happen we saw it we felt it and we will never forget it


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

it was a nice shot in the arm to a show, that coming into this had very little excitement, so in that case one could argue that Sting debuting on this show , saved the show. 

Sting appearing in wwe, is one of the very few things that has a lot of value in professional wrestling to me. My only concern with this is that history has shown that wwe, can be very odd with people who were made outside of their system . I have seen Goldberg , Booker t, Flair, DDP, Raven,Daniel Bryan and Kaval to name a few, who came in and were labelled with something negative in their time there to remind everyone that those names are not as good as the names in wwe/wwf. I hope they do not tamper with the formula here.


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yo guys, i made this quick review, what do you think?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

my predicdiction for raw.

brie bella with nikki bella vs aj.

wwe announcers a guest star for raw next week.

john cena and dolph ziggler vs big show and seth and rollins.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Think Raw should be good tonight. Also glad to have Sting in WWE. 15-20 yrs. to late and no way should he wrestle but it's going to be good to have him around.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This Raw will be hampered by Cena and Show fpalm

I bet we'll see Rollins v. Ziggler


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Most excited I have been for a Raw in a LONG time (outside of the lijkely Cena/Show feud, but at least if those 2 are feuding with each other its keeps them both away from other guys), please WWE don't mess it up.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Will the main event actually end cleanly without Kane interfering?
Will Raw open with Cena leeching off of Ziggler?
Who's in our weekly 6 man tag tonight?
Will Aj Lee no sell the fact that she lost the title by skipping to the ring smiling like usual?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I guess no Sting or Lesnar?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

^ Lesnar will appear in two weeks (12/8) for the Slammys.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I predict they will give the credit of last nights victory to John Cena somehow.

"Team _Cena_ was incredible last night, King! Team _Cena_ took down the authority! _John Cena's_ leadership skills are phenomenal!"

It should be called Team Ziggler from this point forward, motherfuckers.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

We'll get Cena in the opening promo showing he's the hoss who's the new boss. He'll leech of Ziggler's performance and bring Dolph out. He'll also set the card. I wouldn't mind Cena pulling an Authority move for one night and putting Rollins, Rusev, Harper, Big Show, etc. in handicapped matches and unfair matches.

I just hope they don't screw up the momentum built by Ziggler's performance last night. Treat him like an upper card guy. Even if you're not 100% sold on Ziggler, they need to pull the trigger and push him like a top star. If they show hesitation in getting behind him again, the fans also will.

The lede is already getting buried on Dolph. Even WWE.com is highlighting Sting and not Dolph.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Since they're teasing Sting possibly being at Raw, I'd imagine he will be at Raw in some capacity.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm wondering if they try to go big and do a Survivor Series main event rematch. Make it handicapped with Show joining Authority, then Sting? I dunno. I feel there will be some sort of rematch, not sure how it will go about.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Let Cena and the Big Schmo feud for all I care. Keep them away from all the interesting shit. Big Show finally serves a purpose, keeping Cena the fuck away.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



JY57 said:


> ^ Lesnar will appear in two weeks (12/8) for the Slammys.


Wait, so he's fighting at TLC?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm really looking forward to Raw. No Authority (hopefully) is a great thing. Although I wouldn't be too surprised if they have them come out for some kind of losers speech, whining/complaining and all that. I suppose I could enjoy it if it's last we see of them for awhile. 

Also, Sandow with some GOLD! Well... kind of.  Miz will probably keep the real belts for himself, but can't wait to see Mizdow coming out with plastic toy belts :mark:

Cena victory speech obviously will happen and hopefully he really puts over Ziggler instead of just giving him kudos and then moving onto his next opponent (which I imagine will be Big Show). Ziggler/Rollins seems the logical next step, Rowan/Harper is also the next feud for them I see. Ryback/Rusev may be where they're going with them considering Ryback almost eliminated Rusev and then Rusev eliminated Ryback. And... um... not sure what else. So for TLC we're looking at:

Ambrose/Wyatt TLC match (confirmed)
Rollins/Ziggler (for MITB?)
Cena/Show (#42,940)
Harper/Rowan (IC Title)
Ryback/Rusev (US Title... damn though because if it happens at TLC, I can't see Ryback winning, and if it's not him it's probably going to be Cena or Reigns that ends Rusev's streak  )

But that card as a whole looks good to me.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Waffelz said:


> Wait, so he's fighting at TLC?


nah just there for the Slammys


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm hoping Sting will be on RAW in some capacity, but I'm guessing we won't see him back on TV until the first RAW in January, when they kinda start building towards Sting vs. HHH at Wrestlemania 31, or the Royal Rumble?

Cena will probably open RAW with a victory speech, and hopefully he puts over Ziggler big time! A Cena/Big Show fued isn't all that terrible since it will keep Cena from the other guys. 

Looking forward to more Ambrose/Wyatt stuff.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> Let Cena and the Big Schmo feud for all I care. Keep them away from all the interesting shit. Big Show finally serves a purpose, keeping Cena the fuck away.


The ONE positive of Cena/Show feud #686855442

How will Cena be able to lift Big Show up for the AA? :cole


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I only ask that they don't disband Miz/Mizdow and that Nikki keeps her title for longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kane interferes out of nowhere. :maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bigg Hoss said:


> I only ask that they don't disband Miz/Mizdow and that Nikki keeps her title for longer than 5 minutes.


:lol well you know neither of these are going to happen, if you go by "normal" WWE booking


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why? Divas title is normally held on for a few months minunum.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

FUCK BIG SHOW!!!


Sting will be there tonight i can feel it. Also excited to see where they go with Main Event Ziggler and Rollins ofcourse.


----------



## WWF/E (Mar 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



gdfactory said:


> Yo guys, i made this quick review, what do you think?



Holy Crap if you truly made this props. Very Pro Looking vid with music at right timing/spots!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Please don't focus on Cena/Show. No one gives a fuck.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KastellsPT said:


> Kane interferes out of nowhere. :maury












Please don't jinx it. Please.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I still feel 'Behold the King... the King of Kings' will open the show :lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The real unsung hero of the current era (since 2013 anyways) for me has been HHH. Can't wait to see him and Steph on tonight's Raw. I'm super hyped.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Chrome said:


> Sting. :mark:
> 
> Also looking forward to see where Ziggler goes after last night. WWE can fuck off though with another Cena/Show feud. ut


I two am looking forward to see what happens tonight for sure!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Raw will end with all of team Cena hitting their finishers on Big Show. fpalm fpalm 

Hopefully Sting shows up again.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Expect Seth to have more people helping him. He's a chickenshit heel, who's alienated everyone around him, but they can't waste his comeuppance on a random Raw - so, with the Authority gone, I reckon he might start forming a new stable to protect himself.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I just fear that they are going to do Big Show vs. Cena again. Thats the LAST thing that I want to see tonight. I'd even rather see the Bella drama than whatever Big Show does. But we will probably be given a long speech as to why Big Show turned heel for the 12459th time and helped a team that had 2 guys on it who he feuded and even defended America against not all that long ago.

Obviously what makes RAW interesting is not knowing where they are going to go next. Whats next for Ziggler or the Authority in general? If they are indeed out of power, what does that mean for Rollins?

Sting doesn't need to appear, but they do need to do some sort of video or whatever of him. You can't just have him show up on the PPV, be a factor in that SS match and then him disappear again for a couple of months.

I wouldn't mind seeing a Harper vs. Rowan build. Its a feud that i would be interested in if they are going to continue with it past the PPV.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*










Can't wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I wonder if they would run an angle where Sting is just here to create chaos so that hopefully the WWE will go under since Vince took down WCW. Of course the longest current member of the WWE is The Undertaker.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Riptear said:


> The real unsung hero of the current era (since 2013 anyways) for me has been HHH. Can't wait to see him and Steph on tonight's Raw. I'm super hyped.


I agree. I hope they're back pretty soon.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Where's Raw tonight? We need a great crowd for this fallout.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



chargebeam said:


> Where's Raw tonight? We need a great crowd for this fallout.


Indianapolis


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

was hoping for a WOOO


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TheFranticJane said:


> Expect Seth to have more people helping him. He's a chickenshit heel, who's alienated everyone around him, but they can't waste his comeuppance on a random Raw - so, with the Authority gone, I reckon he might start forming a new stable to protect himself.


Maybe this was the reason Stooges 2.0 were brought back? I'm sure he'll also be Big Show's little buddy. I'm hoping Rollins and Ziggler feud and have their TLC match where Reigns comes back to feud with Rollins (it's inevitable). Lay some groundwork for Seth vs. Dolph after Rollins cashes MITB.

I'm sure that even with HHH out of power, they will have him do his best to manipulate through others.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This'll be the episode where we finally say 'goodbye' to Stephanie. 

Which means she'll take up about 80% of the fucking show. Oh the joy.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Looking forward to Raw tonight to see the fallout from last night's main event. Another Cena/Big Show feud would be horrendous, but unfortunately it seems inevitable.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Looking forward to Raw tonight to see the fallout from last night's main event. Another Cena/Big Show feud would be horrendous, but unfortunately it seems inevitable.


If it happens it'll be a midcard feud and i couldn't care less if it does or not. The one positive that comes of this match is that it keeps Cena out of the way of a potential Rollins vs Orton TLC match. 

With Ambrose/Wyatt also confirmed to be a TLC match i have no doubt that Cena/Big Show will be placed in the midcard for that show. 

Obviously i don't want to see these two having back and forth promos though :lol fuck me .


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

*I have not been excited about watching Raw live since I was there in-person the night after WrestleMania. Tonight, I'm actually thinking of staying up and watching the live stream here in the UK, all 3 hours of it to see what's going to happen next. Why is Sting here? Why did he interfere to stop HHH? What lame excuse will Big Show use? Will Roman Reigns show his face? Will they announce Wyatt vs Ambrose for TLC? What will Miz & Sandow get up to? Why did Brie Bella cheer her sisters win? Will they discuss the AJ/Brie kiss and link to D-Bry? Will Kidd continue his mission for Natalya's spotlight? Lot's of decent stuff to see!*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



just1988 said:


> *I have not been excited about watching Raw live since I was there in-person the night after WrestleMania. Tonight, I'm actually thinking of staying up and watching the live stream here in the UK, all 3 hours of it to see what's going to happen next. Why is Sting here? Why did he interfere to stop HHH? What lame excuse will Big Show use? Will Roman Reigns show his face? Will they announce Wyatt vs Ambrose for TLC? What will Miz & Sandow get up to? Why did Brie Bella cheer her sisters win? Will they discuss the AJ/Brie kiss and link to D-Bry? Will Kidd continue his mission for Natalya's spotlight? Lot's of decent stuff to see!*


They already announced Wyatt/Ambrose last night.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Michael Hayes has apparently said to expect some more surprises tonight. He said SVS would go down in history prior to that show as well so i guess we could get a good show tonight. 

Hoping Orton returns and Sting makes another appearance at the very least.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hoping Axel is back on RAW this week. Also looking forward to Nikki as divas champ. Sting showing up would be pretty rad too.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

sting will not be on raw tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Apparently Sting isn't appearing.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



morris3333 said:


> sting will not be on raw tonight.


Well... we said the same thing about him showing up at Survivor Series; and look what happened. Still, I wouldn't be too shocked if Sting isn't on RAW tonight.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

supposedly Sting flew back home to California from St. Louis this morning (via Mike Johnson)


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Not going to be a good show tonight, just have this weird feeling.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Not going to be a good show tonight, just have this weird feeling.


I do to, every time so many people are excited about a Raw, in tends to disappoint. But I will optimistically hope I am wrong here.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



A-C-P said:


> I do to, every time so many people are excited about a Raw, in tends to disappoint. But I will optimistically hope I am wrong here.


You'll know within the first 15 minutes usually. If they start off with a filler promo or announce Tag team main event or something like that you know they have nothing really planned creatively and you can switch it off. 

I have a feeling we are going to get Cena vs Big Show announced as the main event and then i am just going to go to bed after the opening promo. 

It's got to be Vince and Cena opening the show though so something could go down in regards to new gm etc.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



A-C-P said:


> I do to, every time so many people are excited about a Raw, in tends to disappoint. But I will optimistically hope I am wrong here.


Yeah it's what usually happens, pretty much the trend now. 

- Something big happens
- Everyone loses their shit
- Expect things to change
- Get excited for Raw
- Raw starts, nothing happens
- Raw is in 2nd hour, nothing happens, maybe they're saving it for the 10:50 slot.
- Raw is in the 3rd hour and about to end and nothing happens.
- Fuck WWE, Fuck Vince.
- IWC goes back to normal.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

i expect some kind of tag team match be the main event.

aj lee go want pay back on brie bella.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*





 got to love how much he marked out :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

we'll hear stings comments via satellite


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Y2-Jerk said:


> got to love how much he marked out :lol


How about this guy. :lmao


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Maybe Cena will do Ziggler a solid and give him his title shot after he almost killed himself saving his arse.

Yeah,I laughed even while typing that.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

It would be disappointing if Sting wasn't on Raw, I feel as though it would kill some of the hype from last night.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...work-schedule-wrestler-meets-man-who-he-saved



> --The last we heard, Sting was not scheduled for TV and had flown home.
> 
> --A few things for tonight. There is no new authority to be announced tonight, nor are there plans for an authority figure on Raw at this point. That could always change.
> 
> --The John Cena storyline going forward was scheduled as of late this afternoon to be revealed on the show tonight by Vince McMahon.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So no Sting eh, well that was fun.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

thank god! now i dont have to stay up all night. the show is going to be shit, just pure shit!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Is Sting set to appear :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

- Former WWE World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan is backstage at tonight's WWE RAW in Indianapolis.

There's been no word that Bryan will be appearing on TV tonight but this is the first taping that Bryan has been at in a while.
Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...age_at_Tonight_s_RAW.html#KllM3zKV3LGX2Lms.99


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Instead of Sting, I guess Bryan will do.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If Bryan returns tonight and his return gets a bigger ovation than Sting's debut (which it will), Sting is going to look like a geek. No way Bryan returns tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

- The Survivor Series post-show didn't air because the pay-per-view went longer than expected.

- As of this afternoon, the plan for John Cena's next storyline going forward was to be revealed on tonight's RAW by Vince McMahon. 

- On a related note, there was no plan to introduce a new authority figure on tonight's RAW but that could have changed.

- Sting has reportedly flown home to California and is not scheduled for this week's RAW or SmackDown.
Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Show_Not_Airing_More.html#yHrlyuOOk1V6ffHs.99


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Knew it, This gif explains everything with WWE


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Yeah it's what usually happens, pretty much the trend now.
> 
> - Something big happens
> - Everyone loses their shit
> ...


An unfortunate pattern indeed that WWE needs to grow apart from. But hey, I'll still party all week anyway because of Sting. :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DB is probably just visiting or just making an appearance to laugh in HHH & Stephs face that they lost. Don't see him returning perminatly so soon.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Trying to decide between this and Raptors vs Suns. I really wanna know what they're going to do with the authority, but Sting not being there kinda kills my interest somewhat. Can't imagine how they'll explain last night's finish without him there. Oh well, let's see the opening segment and go from there.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

It would be nice of WWE to put Daniel Bryan on TV for once. Since Reigns' injury, they've done two via satellite interviews with him, asking how the recovery is going. They haven't done SHIT for Bryan since his injury. That's some straight up bullshit!

And guys, I think the most important question that no one has asked yet: WHAT WILL BECOME OF JAMIE NOBLE AND JOEY MERCURY?!?!?!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



jacobdaniel said:


> It would be nice of WWE to put Daniel Bryan on TV for once. Since Reigns' injury, they've done two via satellite interviews with him, asking how the recovery is going. They haven't done SHIT for Bryan since his injury. That's some straight up bullshit!
> 
> And guys, I think the most important question that no one has asked yet: WHAT WILL BECOME OF JAMIE NOBLE AND JOEY MERCURY?!?!?!


they will win the tag team titles


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

AUTHORITY FAREWELL ADDRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!

BRYAN GONNA BURY THE FUCK OUT OF THEM


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I read somewhere (so not reliable), the main event is Cena and Ambrose vs Wyatt and Rollins.

If that is true, the fuckery has begun. If Sheamus had not been injured, and turned at survivor series, Dolph would be feuding with him. Bad feeling Dolph is going to face Big Show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena will come out and get cheap pops by mentioning Sting to open Raw, until Big Show comes out to start feud.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

inb4 GM Punk


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

got a tweet from WWE that John Cena will pick the New GM tonight


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I bet HHH will end up interfering in the promo and he won't chose anybody.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



JY57 said:


> got a tweet from WWE that John Cena will pick the New GM tonight


Cena brings back Bryan?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

One of the few weeks where Raw won't be "Raw is Rematches"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*










No Sting


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena bringing back Bryan in the opening of the show as everyone the authority screwed is going to wave them off  

i smell a pier six.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Superkick said:


> inb4 GM Punk


I'd mark out for that!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WWE needs a real man as an authority figure. Make us proud, Cena, and give us GM Axel.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If Bryan becomes GM, it would be a smart move by Vince. Show the audience that Bryan can't get into the Rumble, being GM, so :reigns won't get booed. Hopefully I didn't give them an idea.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WWE has announced that John Cena will choose the new General Manager on tonight's RAW.

Also announced, Stephanie McMahon and Triple H will kick off tonight's RAW with The Authority's farewell address.
Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...or_Tonight_s_WWE_RAW.html#kkWr4Pl1FkM4qfmc.99


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena's got to pick Sting, right?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



JY57 said:


> got a tweet from WWE that John Cena will pick the New GM tonight


 yeah :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena to pick Sting to be the new gm :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena picks Cena.

Honestly, kayfabe, why the fuck does he get to pick? It's like Lebron making personnel moves, oh wait.....


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Coked out Randy Orton for GM.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

GM for *TONIGHT*

It's gotta be Bryan


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> So no Sting eh, well that was fun.


I know that was fun and i was hoping for sting tonight. :agree:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

My guess is Mick Foley for GM.

Edit: Well, didn't know DBry was backstage. Ok, that makes alot of sense now. He will definitely be the new GM.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

He is gonna pick Hogan.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh goddamn it, they aren't going to play merry-go-round GM again are they?

How about no authority figure and Vince does TV when a figure is REALLY required? Is it that fucking hard!?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Daniel Bryan becomes GM tonight, Authority is back before royal rumble, D-Bry says he put himself in the rumble while he was GM for the night.

Yep


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm going to be the new GM


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

You want nuclear heat? Let Cena pick himself as GM and force himself into everything while making this face :cena4. Of course, they would have to run with the idea that he is a heel but still be his ol' self with sucking up and shit.


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wait, it says Cena picks gm FOR TONIGHT. So for tonight only? Probably Larry the Cable Guy....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Larry the Cable Guy for GM

whoever he is


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena comes out. Calls Dolph to the ring. Leeches to get himself cheered. Show continues to revolve around him as usual.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Pick GM... for just tonight?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



nick05_hatch3 said:


> Wait, it says Cena picks gm FOR TONIGHT. So for tonight only? Probably Larry the Cable Guy....


. . . no way :gun:


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Z. Kusano said:


> Larry the Cable Guy for GM
> 
> whoever he is


I think he's the definition of "washed up".


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ugh, that stupid douche Larry the Cable Guy is going to have a significant role tonight? Thanks Cena.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Alex/Booker so confused
This GM shits need to stop


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wade Barrett for GM!!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

plz don`t open with big slow

kthxbai


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



nick05_hatch3 said:


> Wait, it says Cena picks gm FOR TONIGHT. So for tonight only? Probably Larry the Cable Guy....












Forgot about Larry the cable guy being on RAW tonight. Fuck........


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I like how even they don't know what the fuck is going on with this show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lets see the Stinger!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

its







time


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Just don't open with "Behold The King..." and I'll be fine.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:mark: Sting vignette.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

STINGER :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

STINGER TIME


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ugh. Simply no fucks to give. You couldn't even give him the boss old WCW music.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Here we go


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ughh


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Are you kidding?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh it's just a replay/vignette, fuckers swerved me.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Scorpion death drop to follow?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol They still open up the show.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:mark: :mark: :mark: Authority still opens Raw


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

haha out of power and they still kick off Raw how awesome!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

New regime, same start :maury


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This fucking pedo keeps yelling "Oh, happy day!" and I want to punch him in the larynx


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"A new start."

Yeah.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So we're starting with HHH/Steph.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

King of Kings! :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Coked out Randy Orton for GM.


Ha i'd paid money to see thisopcorn


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

authority :ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sting isn't appearing tonight?
If so, that's stupid.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

'Welcome to a new era!...a new start!' --Authority comes out.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Authorities farewell speech...I'm bout to tear up.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> Just don't open with "Behold The King..." and I'll be fine.












You had one job, WWE. One fucking job.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So they're fired, yet they still get to start raw?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

*STILL THE BAWSE!*



Amber B said:


> Ugh. Simply no fucks to give. You couldn't even give him the boss old WCW music.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:ti


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Thought you saw the last of the Authority? :vince5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:LOL

The authority starts the show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I don't want them to go.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

REMINDER: HHH and STEPHANIE are not fired, only removed of match-making duties


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"NEW ERA!"

"BOW DOWN TO THE..."

"FUCK!"


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hornswoggle for GM! I hope that never hap... oh wait.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Does NOTHING including the WWE DEBUT OF FUCKING STING stop HHH from starting off Raw for the fucking 100th time in a Row? 

Does Savage have to come back from the dead? Fuckballs.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> Just don't open with "Behold The King..." and I'll be fine.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Shit's about to get real.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



KINGPIN said:


> Just don't open with "Behold The King..." and I'll be fine.



Going to be ok?

:maury


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Cole: welcome to a new era!!! then HHH AND STEPH start raw for 900th time in a row. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"They now have desk jobs at WWE Headquarters!" :cole


Still open Raw with HHH's music.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What a way to troll RAW lol


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hopefully the last 15 minute Authority beginning segment ever. Probably the last in 2 months.


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Who them the authority to open the show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



dylster88 said:


> REMINDER: HHH and STEPHANIE are not fired, only removed of match-making duties


So they're going to fuck with Cena's finances until he lets them back?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Vince will fire them, like he did to Shane and Stephanie post Survivor Series 2001.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

good to see the crowd into it so far


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Did you really think Trips was going to go with out one last hura


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Such heel heat, not seen since Vicki Guerrero


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

It's a new start.

Starting with HHH and Steph.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Listen to those boos lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Can Sting just come out and whack them both with a ballbat. I'd be cool with that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This crowd is lively


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> So they're going to fuck with Cena's finances until he lets them back?



Now that would be cool, Cena's salary was cut 75%
:lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Amber B said:


> I don't want them to go.


lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sting...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Never been a leader before"

I was the captain of my cross country team. Don't know what she's talkin about :draper2


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sting will live forever


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:maury I still can't believe that motherfucker Sting is FINALLY in WWE.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Forever" or until they decide to do it again in a couple of months.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dam, stephanie is such a natural on the mic


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hot crowd...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

crowd hates cena...good crowd


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



A-C-P said:


> Now that would be cool, Cena's salary was cut 75%
> :lol


And he'd still get paid more than the rest of the roster.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So happy that we finally have a good crowd. Keep that momentum going, babay!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I am not happy there will be no more HHH, but I am glad to see Sting in the WWE!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So that was Sting's monumental, epic change to the history of Raw? 

:kanye


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'll admit it I never thought Sting would ever get involved in-ring with WWE. I knew he'd take a paycheck for video games and appearances on WWE network and the HOF...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*










Yeah yeah, We Want Sting


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

She's the best :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Steph is awesome


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Steph is such a GOAT


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

steph :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

ahahaha


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wish she'd drop the amateur dramatics.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

LMAO.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Because of Steph, I will try and enjoy Thanksgiving with my family.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Stephanie pulling a Big Show with the water works


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TripleG said:


> Can Sting just come out and whack them both with a ballbat. I'd be cool with that.


Now that's just mean! lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Steph GOATin


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Be a star, WWE Universe! :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

lol Triple H


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao Bullies.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I see Steph has been attending the Brie Bella school of acting...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Don't be bullies, be stars :HHH2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Now that's just mean! lol


That's being a BULLY!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hurry this shit up


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Daniel Bryan as GM?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Don't worry, you guys. Stephanie McMahon will return at..._BATTLEGROUND!_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Did someone say Bully?

:vince5


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Daniel Bryan's music needs to hit...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

please be shane


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Whose music is gonna hit? Whose music is gonna hit? Whose music is gonna hit?


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Supply and Demand

fuck is this Macroeconomics


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Give me the power, dammit.:vince


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'd rather have a rusty chainsaw rammed up my ass than have John Cena in charge of the show.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Crowd sounds fucking weird... is the sound weird for anyone else?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Incoming Cena


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sting gets the biggest pop.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

hunter making himself bigger than sting


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:HA :HA Triple H is GOAT


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Well Sting got buried :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*

Soak it in, last 15 minute opening Authority promo (for a few months)

:lol HHH burying Sting's career


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sting, please come out.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Triple H GOAT Buryin


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

hahaha Triple H


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh HHH. . . :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



birthday_massacre said:


> please be shane


This guy knows where its at


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ah Jesus, those sort of comments would normally drive Sting away ala 2001


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Triple H > Sting


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"2-3 weeks at best"

Is he talking about TNA?


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That verbal shovel


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This Authority promo is starting to sound like an Economics class lecture.


And I hated Economics. HATED IT


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*










No Sting


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

hahaha Triple H


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Boring Chants. 

Thank you WWE.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

boring chants? :ti


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The BNB Era begins now. C'mon, Barrett.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



A-C-P said:


> Soak it in, last 15 minute opening Authority promo (for a few months)
> 
> :lol HHH burying Sting's career


Fuck that. I want to expel it like the byproducts of a greasy Taco Bell quesadilla.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hey Triple H I'm afraid I've got some bad news for you


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Trips is bossing right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Man, I wish Sting would appear.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kin hell. Quoting A Few Good Men. GOAT


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Thought HHH was going to break out A Few Good Men Quotes then.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

nice few good men plug there, trips


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Please end this.

:lmao at HHH quoting Jack Nicholson.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Trips is my dude, but shut the fuck up sometimes. Just rambling


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Triple H is killing it.. best promo ever for him this year..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I am going to miss HHH on the mic!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Do I smell No Chance of Hell?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"You can't handle the truth!" :HHH


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really without The Authority, there is no John Cena.

Then get the hell out of here HHH


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Z. Kusano said:


> Ah Jesus, those sort of comments would normally drive Sting away ala 2001


I thought the same damn thing.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I think Trips just buried everyone :lmao


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hunter is wasting no time tonight!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Nice promo.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Is this like a nightmare? I thought it was over dammit....


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

HHH just one below Bray Wyatt's mic skills, try a little harder buddy, you'll get there one day.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yeah what will WWE do.. Make their Champion defend the belt every 30 days?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Apparently Hiatch has never heard of monday night football.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I nominate Paul Heyman for Raw GM.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



RatedR10 said:


> boring chants? :ti


holy shit dude...who's the chick in your avatar?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Great promo, Mr. B+.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ShowStopper said:


> Man, I wish Sting would appear.


Apparently his next appearance will be in the run up to Wrestlemania


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hunter doin His thing


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> HHH just one below Bray Wyatt's mic skills, try a little harder buddy, you'll get there one day.


ITT - People that have shit for brains, example


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

HHH single handedly raising the rate of suicides for middle America. :drake1


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YESSSSSS


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:duck


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YESSSSS BRYAN


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Nice to see they didn't forget about Bryan.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YES!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

D Bry!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If Cena is in charge, I will beg for them to come back. 

Oh hey! DB gets the last word!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan! :mark:


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

BRYANNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Look who it is!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YES! YES! FUCK YES! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

BRYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Don't leave Steph!! DB really?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YES


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Forum crash 3 2 1


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YES!!!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan is back


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:yes :mark: BRYAN!!!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

D-Bryyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lol Bryan


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Oh My!" :cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes : :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yesyes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

daniel bryan :mark


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh Shit Bryan!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Daniel Bryan


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

HOLY SHIT !!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

BRYAN!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DB :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Not a big pop at all for Bryan


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

^^ it really wasnt :lmao


IWC here you go


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:yes


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:yes


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YES OUR LORD AND SAVIOR :mark:


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:mark: hfdjsafhdjsafjehjfkals DBRY


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YES YES YES YES!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

MY BOY D-BRY!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

My boy D BRYAN


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If anyone is wondering what it looks/sounds like when someone is over, there is your example


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan!!!!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

THE G.O.A.T OMG :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## asdf122345 (Mar 9, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yes! Yes!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

ITS FUCKING DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

He's alive


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:heyman6


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This is better then Sting debuting. THIS IS DANIEL BRYAN! :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

FUCK YOU LAWLER


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I wonder if triple H is going to reinjure Daniel Bryan to cover for his second surgery


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Holy shit


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I hate the Yes Chant cause anyone can get over with that thing.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

marking out like a child


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

OH MY GOD HE'S HERE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Everyone's all like....

*"YAS!"*


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

LOL at Steph for not trying to laugh.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Funny


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:yes

So...over...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Still the most over guy in the company


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Now THAT'S a YES! chant!! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Steph tryin not to corpse


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao Bryan's gonna bury them :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

People say the yes chant is what's over, but no matter what, only bryan can get everyone in the arena going like he does.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Too busy marking to comment. :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kin hell. He's so fucking over its unreal. Either that or a hella over chant


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Still over


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

The fucking goat is here


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Daniel can still get the crowd going nuts after being out for so long. LEGEND


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

THe GOAT!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

He needs a haircut


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

fuck yes


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

God i wish HHH would pedigree him.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Perfect....


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I like Bryan, but for Pete's sake that man needs to cut his hair. Like yesterday.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

THE GOD AMONG MEN HAS RETURNED TO GRACE US WITH HIS PRESENCE!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I was hoping Daniel Bryan would of shaved and got a hair cut when he was away.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

For the love of fuck get a haircut


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DAT GOAT D-BRY :yes


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol the GOAT troll.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:HA This douche...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Finally the GOAT returns :mark: :mark:. Please please announce you're returning!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DB is a fucking troll and HHH's face is great.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan trolling hard with his crippled ass. :sodone


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Okay okay, don't hurt your arm, Bryan.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan trolling lol


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

There is no denying that Bryan is over, this crowd is losing its shit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao Bryan trolling HHH/Steph.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I did not expect that.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

so... he's not talking... and still gets really over


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

i missed the real yes chant =)


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

His hair and beard are even more fucking glorious than before


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

LMAO BRYAN


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Srdjan99 said:


> This is better then Sting debuting. THIS IS DANIEL BRYAN! :mark:


Whoa! Easy there, hoss! :side:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TheGMofGods said:


> THE GOD AMONG MEN HAS RETURNED TO GRACE US WITH HIS PRESENCE!


But who do you want as the new GM , Brayn or Sting?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Nice pop for a man in slippers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

No promo?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Too busy marking to comment. :mark:


Look at this comment again. :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Don't tell me Bryan's the new GM.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Awesome :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Jesus has returned, I'm bout to smoke a bowl for this hippie.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Finally the show and crowd will have some life to it once again! :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

STILL the most over guy in the company. :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Commercials? Really?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So I guess Bryan is going to run Raw?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

No Sting but this will do


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



VRsick said:


> God i wish HHH would pedigree him.


I'd mark out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That was awesome. Great job by WWE not to forget that Bryan was a HUGE part of this angle.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wait, is Bryan the new GM?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Mikecala98 said:


> Nice pop for a man in slippers.


Slippers are fucking awesome.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Arm seems to be fine bama


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

How are they going to explain Bryan showing up for one minute and that's it


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dude still massively over!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That sure looked familiar.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*

I hope all you neckbeards wear wrangler jeans. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

shave the beard imo


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I bet the Smarkbusters are raging like mad right now.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Triple H > Bryan


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Awwwww HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yes CHANT SO ANNOYING!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> People say the yes chant is what's over, but no matter what, only bryan can get everyone in the arena going like he does.


what you don't remember that time on Smackdown that Vince announced network was gonna be free for November and the whole crowd started Yesing

:ti


----------



## jjolin (May 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Going out on a limb and calling Barrett for GM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Nine99 said:


> How are they going to explain Bryan showing up for one minute and that's it


That he was there just to rub it in. Even kayfabe wise, he's still a WWE employee. He's just injured.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WHAT THE FUCK!!?? He's baaaack!!! :mark


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I must have the best luck in the world. Tuned into Survivor Series seconds before Sting debuted, and just flipped over to Raw as Bryan's music played. Haven't watched regularly in about a month either.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Maybe it's not him. They are hyping him up where you'd expect it to be him.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Damn the days without DB marks are gone now. It was fun while it lasted. I'd still take Reigns over Bryan.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Did they say John Cena picks the new gm?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I hope the scrapped Larry the cable guy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What'd I miss???????????


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Nine99 said:


> How are they going to explain Bryan showing up for one minute and that's it


The Rock did the same shit against Rusev randomly for 0 reason, so...


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Why didnt Trips just pedigree Captain B+??


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Daniel is looking more and more like Captain Caveman


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan shows up, doesn't speak, won't see him again tonight, no update.

:reigns


Nevermind lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Nine99 said:


> How are they going to explain Bryan showing up for one minute and that's it


Bryan is a huge part of the Authority storyline and he was exceptionally happy with them being disbanded. He wanted to come to RAW to rub it in their faces.

Straight fuckin' kayfabe.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

so, will Kane wear his mask again?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vince pulling out all the stops to keep those new subscribers longer than for just the free month

:vince$


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DB [email protected] yES YES YES


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Natsuke said:


> Dude still massively over!


The Chant's over just like when Steph uses it, and Bella uses it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Time to cut a bad promo


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



kokepepsi said:


> what you don't remember that time on Smackdown that Vince announced network was gonna be free for November and the whole crowd started Yesing
> 
> :ti


Except for the fact that it was an edited segment.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



kokepepsi said:


> what you don't remember that time on Smackdown that Vince announced network was gonna be free for November and the whole crowd started Yesing
> 
> :ti


Last I heard, the network wasn't a person.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



BossRyder said:


> Why didnt Trips just pedigree Captain B+??


Because you know what's worse than having a desk job? No job.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The only return I've been looking forward to


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

They had Bryan get them to chant throughout the entire break? That isn't really smart, it'll exhaust and kill the crowd for the rest of the night.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh God, Bryan, I missed you, despite your only average mic skills. :cry


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Stone Hot said:


> Time to cut a bad promo


Bryan is so cringe worthy lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



A-C-P said:


> Vince pulling out all the stops to keep those new subscribers longer than for just the free month
> 
> :vince$


#YES


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

GM D.Bry!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

King wacking it


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan's in charge!? I can be okay with that.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DB running Raw? Interesting.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan GM for tonight, confirmed.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

You did your part with the Yes chant.


Now kick rocks


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Please cut your hair Daniel :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KingLobos said:


> Bryan is so cringe worthy lol


lol yep


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan/Rollins feud, please.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm betting someone's going to reinjure Daniel Bryan to cover for him having to get another surgery


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kick Captain B+'s ass, Seth.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

YES! Noble and Mercury still here


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

And people really wanna sit here and act like Bryan is garbage on the mic :lol :lol :lol

I'm still happy he's here though


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Biggest match in WWE history :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Can we please have Noble and Mercury wrestle tonight? Please?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

30 minutes of rastlin to start the show.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Jamie Noble has a mic


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Rollins, curb stomp the shit out of him!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lawler now sucking up to Bryan. It must come so naturally to him to suck up to whoever is in charge, kayfabe and not.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Shouldn't Big Show be out there? Or are we supposed to forget already?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Where's your flip flops, Rusev.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So fucking dumb to have Rusev carry the flag in this angle. 

Harper got a blue coat over the back of the belt :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Biggest match of the WWE? Cole, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

THIS PROMO IS STILL GOING

HOLY FUCK MAN


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So happy to see Bryan back, finally someone who can get the crowd involved and keep their attention during a promo.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Vårmakos said:


> THIS PROMO IS STILL GOING
> 
> HOLY FUCK MAN


This is actually fun. :lol

LOVE Bryan right now


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lol Bryan is the opposite of Paul Heyman when it comes to cutting promos


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

SANIEL BRYAN IS THE SECOND COMMING OF JESUS CHRIST THATS THE ONLY REASON EXPLAINING HOW OVER HE IS


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

KICK CAPTAIN B+ ASS


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Big Show gon' get that long awaited face turn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Look at that. A guy on the mic who isn't getting Boring chants.

:trips


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Seth's teammates are gonna be the Stooges :ti


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Just go away again Bryan, it was great without you. The year of DB vs Authority was the worst WWE year for a long time.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DB trying to put over Ziggler.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

bet his partners will be Zack Ryder and someone else low on the totem pole


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Seth > Bryan


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Team with me Dolph. I'll get you over lil' buddy. :cena3


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Are you trying to say something???

hahaha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bryan is complete control


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What a title for Dolph Ziggler.

"Single-handedly changed the course of WWE history"


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Noble and Mercury his partners?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> And people really wanna sit here and act like Bryan is garbage on the mic :lol :lol :lol
> 
> I'm still happy he's here though


the people who think he's bad are just sad reigns marks. They know their pretty boy is nothing and that Bryan wrecks him in every way.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Anyone surprised that seth hasn't gotten face reactions yet?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dammit Daniel he didn't do it single handedly.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

*"YAS, I AM!"

"SHAT AP!"*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Seth the gawdddddd


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KingLobos said:


> Seth > Bryan


YES!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Here waiting for Sting....


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

LOL. Bryan: John Cena and Dolph Ziggler opcorn


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



X-Train said:


> Noble and Mercury his partners?


Yes :agree:


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Brock come out and destroy this TROLLFACE


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ShowStopper said:


> Look at that. A guy on the mic who isn't getting Boring chants.
> 
> :trips


:cena4

"You say something?"


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

lol


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

can safely say I haven't miss Bryan at all..


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh fuck off with the app.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



X-Train said:


> Noble and Mercury his partners?


They could still go


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Nice to see Bryan back and Rollins shouldn't talk as much


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wild APP outta nowhere


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Please not Henry and Kane


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TwistedLogic said:


> Seth's teammates are gonna be the Stooges :ti


Please... :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

CM Punk's mic skills is needed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Some ****** chanting boring? They should eject that motherfucker! bama2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Mercury and Noble wrestling tonight!!!! :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Jamie and Mercury!!!!!!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'll pick Team C


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Of course Cena will be on a team with Ziggler 

Who is the most over active face currently, Ziggler? Team him with Cena :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Pick the stooges, PLEASE.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yes! Mercury and Noble back in the saddle again!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Seth is playing off of DB well.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

PICK THE TWO STOOGES


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

THIS IS ALL I'VE EVER WANTED


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hey Jamie Noble was a world champion in ROH.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Jamie Noble in the ring :lol


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

kariverson said:


> Just go away again Bryan, it was great without you. The year of DB vs Authority was the worst WWE year for a long time.


Well someone is trolling hard


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

They're not even real security. :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

OHH :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



WTF352 said:


> Anyone surprised that seth hasn't gotten face reactions yet?


It's a testament to how damn good he's become.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Flunkies in action. Nice.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Noble and Mecury could probably beat Cena and Ziggler


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TripleG said:


> Hey Jamie Noble was a world champion in ROH.


I still can't even believe that even happened.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

HAHAHHA yes!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao Fucking Kane....


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

'They aren't even real security'

:lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

We need Dr. Shelby back!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

JAMIE BY GOD NOBLE WRESTLING ON RAW :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dr Shelby reference :maury


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

JAMIE FOOKIN NOBLE :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Fire Kane!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This is painful DB cant talk on the mic at all


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Rigged poll Inc... Man get that goatface out of the Ring


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Roman Empire said:


> We need Dr. Shelby back!


^This


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

HOLY SHIT this crowd is LOUD!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

People tuning into RAW are asking who this midget hippie is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kinda crazy to realize that Mercury was wearing extensions back in the MNM days.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Poor Kane


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Mr.Blue said:


> Fire Kane!


I'm gonna need to know who that woman is in your avatar, please.

~_~


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

NOBLE wrestling on Raw. :mark:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Pls Seth just go curbstomp that fucking untalented troll.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Noble back in action? Nice!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Daniel Bryan as GM?


Called it.


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

God damn this guy is GOAT on the mic.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

wut


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Concessions Kane

I'm fucking done


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Right lines: 'They're just security"

Wrong lines: "They're not even real security"


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Concessions Kane! LOL Gold!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kane's face at "Concessions Kane" :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

fpalm This Raw's going to be a joke....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Least we're not seeing Kane in the ring tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kane being put in his place :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If Cena was doing this corny shit......


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

CHEF KANE! WWE Crush Hour!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Dr Shelby reference :maury


We need more Dr. Shelby.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Concession Kane :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

*Concessions Kane, y'all.*


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

LOL Concessions Kane!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Concessions Kane. :lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:ti :ti :maury :lmao :lmao


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Awesome job on the mic by Bryan


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This type of segment has to be extra gratifying for younger people who don't realize this is scripted.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This segment


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I chuckled a bit at "concessions Kane"...

God how far that SOB has fallen.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Burying all the concession people in the building, good job Bryan.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol oh man.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:Jordan:Jordan:Jordan


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Concessions Kane needs one of those little hats.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Screw all the idiots saying Bryan can't talk, this is a great promo with loads of voice range and great delivery. The content may be corny, but that's typical of faces so fuck that criticism.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why is every top face in this company a bully?


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Daniel with the john cena speech .... thats why he's back


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Concession's Kane :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:heyman6


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> Concessions Kane. :lmao


I gotta admit that's some funny stuff right there. lolol:agree:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SovereignVA said:


> Seth is playing off of DB well.


Agreed. Good promo by everybody involved.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This is painful to watch.Just go away!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:LOL


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Did DB botch that it's supposed to be Harper/Rusev


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Headliner said:


> Kinda crazy to realize that Mercury was wearing extensions back in the MNM days.


Really?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kane selling me popcorn not sure if awesome or I would be deathly afraid


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WWE is shit no matter who they put out there to say this scripted shit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



PF69 said:


> We need more Dr. Shelby.


I agree :lol


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Rusev didn't sound too foreign just now


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sheriff Bryan is in charge.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Just further proof that if the IWC likes you they ignore the garbage you do and stan anyway


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kane should put his mask on while selling food. At least have fun with it :draper2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> Concessions Kane. :lmao



Think they found the right new position for Kane


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan sucks


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Shaddw said:


> Why is every top face in this company a bully?


The Authority spent the last year bullying the entire roster


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

OH MY GOD BATTLE ROYAL PLEASE


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kinda shocked ppls are digging this

going on for way too long and sort of cringeworthy


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Rusev forgot the accent. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lana :lenny


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



kariverson said:


> Pls Seth just go curbstomp that fucking untalented troll.


Untalented? Get the hell out of here. Yeah his mic skills are average, but he is one of the best in-ring workers in the world. He is 10 times better than your boy Reigns, who just has a good superman punch and looks pretty.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Where's my popcorn, Concessions Kane.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



THANOS said:


> Screw all the idiots saying Bryan can't talk, this is a great promo with loads of voice range and great delivery. The content may be corny, but that's typical of faces so fuck that criticism.


Agreed. Rollins also delivered.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Put Lana in a bra and panties match. Do it. Do it. DO IT!!!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This is AWESOME )


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Snapdragon said:


> The Authority spent the last year bullying the entire roster


Faces bullied the Authority for half of it


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This is so cringeworthy but awesome at the same time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wow, DB is being kind of a fascist prick.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

I WANT BROCK TO F5 THIS SHITTER AND RANDY ORTON TO PUNT HIM


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This is not the right role for Daniel Bryan


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Henry laughing at Rusev


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I want the battle royal.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao Even Henry has to smile at that one.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan burying Rusev


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Those are 2 pretty good choices


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

My god Bryan is such a boring mic worker.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This is cringe now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Mark Henry started laughing


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bigg Hoss said:


> OH MY GOD BATTLE ROYAL PLEASE


You hoping for a certain Real American to win?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

henry smirking in the background :lmao


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Henry corpsing so hard at Rusev reciting the pledge, to the point of turning his head away from the camera.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So this is how they will get the US title off Rusev without getting beat by a mid-carder


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Who is this vanilla midget in the ring sounding like a scared 8th grader on the mic.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yoo ess aay!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Haha I can't be the only one that saw Mark Henry smirking and laughing in the background


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Henry enjoying torturing Rusev :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Daniel Bryan emasculating the heels! :lmao


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

*Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



Batz said:


> Rusev forgot the accent. :lmao




He doesn't have an accent at all. He just speaks in bulgarian since his debut. Even Alvarez talked about it in his podcast. :lmao


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

what? luke harper is ic champ?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dat Luke Harper jacket


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ambrose!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Harper vs Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ambrose vs. Harper for the IC title

:krillin


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ambrose/Harper? Fuck yasssssss!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh. Fuck. Yes.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This has been a long time coming, so glad to see some actual payoff to a long term storyline for a change. Bryan is on fire tonight!


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dean could make up for that US title run, eh?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Please let them keep the titles


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



kokepepsi said:


> Kinda shocked ppls are digging this
> 
> going on for way too long and sort of cringeworthy


It's fine. We have 2.5 hours to go bud.


What a card tonight!


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ambrose/Harper :mark:


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Mark Henry laughing his ass off at rusev.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> If Cena was doing this corny shit......


I mean, you can say "If ___ was doing ___" about anybody. Nothing would ever get accomplished, because every wrestler (and their reactions as a result of that) is different.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dean better win


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sooo i'm gonna assume that Big Show will cost Cena and Ziggler the match


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WHAT THE F WHY IS DEAN AMBROSE IN THE IC TITLE PICTURE


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Thought he was going for Erick Rowan.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

HE CALLED THEM J&J SECURITY! :ti

Harper smiling at the Ambrose challenge, fucking goon :mark:


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This shit so garbage

Get this fool off the mic


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

THE RYBACK ha


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Yes... Cause thats kinda like my thing.."


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan might be one of the worst on the mic in the past 20 years. Why they give that to him I have no idea.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

'The Ryback'

Who?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

THE ryback


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ambrose vs Harper should be good


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The Yes chant is so annoying


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes! B/c it's kind of my thing :lol 

:lmao "The Ryback"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

calling him The Ryback love you bryan


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The Ryback :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Henry vs. Ryback. Well this pleasure cruise just wrecked.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ryback/Henry? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The Ryback?

..... is The Batman now?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

THE RYBACK :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"That's what I do" :lmao


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:mark: Ryback about to get that win back from WM 29!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Harper and Ambrose :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"That's what I do."

Gimmick infringement.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

THAT'S WHAT I DO!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm sorry, I'm digging GM Bryan. This is pretty awesome.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

How can these fuckers boo Ryback


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The Ryback?

WTF


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This has gone on too long...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Harper vs Ambrose :banderas


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The Ryback and Boo's?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Feeding time!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao That was such a shitty promo.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



NikkiSixx said:


> I mean, you can say "If ___ was doing ___" about anybody. Nothing would ever get accomplished, because every wrestler (and their reactions as a result of that) is different.


Honestly. Bryan is awesome right now. :shrug


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Jesus Christ, Bryan still says The Ryback :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The GOAT has spoken.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That's what I do!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Natsuke said:


> I'm gonna need to know who that woman is in your avatar, please.
> 
> ~_~


Morgan Hultgren


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lana the best thing about this show. :kobe4


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

It's not THE RYBACK! It's just Ryback!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This match better only last 4 mins tops.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

You cant help but laugh. You really can't


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Harper and Ambrose :mark:



So Harper and Wyatt getting back together already?


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Rusev and Henry...ok Cole


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

30 minute opening promo. Fuck.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



BruceLeGorille said:


> WHAT THE F WHY IS DEAN AMBROSE IN THE IC TITLE PICTURE


Wyatt costs him it in revenge


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

wrestlemania match on free tv!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why are you guys confused about Bryan saying The Ryback? He's been saying that for a while now in backstage segments, etc.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

THE RYBACK!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/280024628485816322


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Throwback Concessions Kane.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan being GOAT as usual :banderas


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The Ryback.....sounds like a batman villain


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DEAN AMBROSE BETTER BE LOSING KEEP HIM FAR AWAY FROM THE CURSED BELT


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hope the match is over after commercial and it cuts to another 10 minute promo.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Too many commercials!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I miss Triple H already. My god, get this troll out of the GM position please.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Don't care how average Bryan is on the mic. He oozes charisma from that hobo beard.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dbry smarking it up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That went on for way too long. Holy hell.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bigg Hoss said:


> I'm sorry, I'm digging GM Bryan. This is pretty awesome.


Same here, I enjoyed that. Far too many are just waiting to be negative about the WWE.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why do folk not like Bryan? the man is hilarious.

But i'm :mark: at the moment, are they putting the IC title on Ambrose tonight? vindication finally. because Bryan will ban everyone from ringside I hope. Holy fuck.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

that promo was written to john cena.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



NikkiSixx said:


> I mean, you can say "If ___ was doing ___" about anybody. Nothing would ever get accomplished, because every wrestler (and their reactions as a result of that) is different.


I have no problem with that just don't act surprised if someone calls you (not you) a hypocrite for that stance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan is awesome, but that segment was too long, for anyone. 30 minute opening segment. Fuck.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Bryan sounded just fine on the mic. Have Concessions Kane bring you a coke and a smile. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Phaedra said:


> Why do folk not like Bryan? the man is hilarious.
> 
> But i'm :mark: at the moment, are they putting the IC title on Ambrose tonight? vindication finally. because Bryan will ban everyone from ringside I hope. Holy fuck.


If he does, that means Ambrose/Wyatt at TLC for the IC title.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm waiting for some bad news.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



A-C-P said:


> So Harper and Wyatt getting back together already?


I don't think so


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

I miss triple H


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



BruceLeGorille said:


> DEAN AMBROSE BETTER BE LOSING KEEP HIM FAR AWAY FROM THE CURSED BELT


You know Bray's going to get involved somehow.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Im only here for Sting please dont kill his momentum and not have him on the show


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 3m3 minutes ago

Pretty sure @WWEDanielBryan is the first guy ever to try and deliver a 60-minute Iron Man promo. #RAWTonight

:lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



BruceLeGorille said:


> DEAN AMBROSE BETTER BE LOSING KEEP HIM FAR AWAY FROM THE CURSED BELT


Wyatt's gonna interfere or Ambrose DQ's himself.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Lana the best thing about this show. :kobe4


:lenny


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Why are you guys confused about Bryan saying The Ryback? He's been saying that for a while now in backstage segments, etc.


Im not Confused. It just sounds better when it's just Ryback.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Paige hilarious on the app. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao That was such a shitty promo.


Jesus Christ WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU WANT THEN? 

Fucking Doritos Tacos could rain down with free beer and strippers with cocaine and it's like..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Big Dog said:


> I'm waiting for some bad news.


But we already found out Ryback is wrestling Henry. That's all the bad news we need.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

When did Bryan become GM? What the fuck is going on?


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I feel like a lot of the momentum from last night's ppv was lost in this 30 minute opening segment. Maybe I just expected too much epicness, good to see bryan back though


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

sweet! Lucha Underground


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan's gone full Van Driessen.








Okay, you guys are going to have a match. I think this will be a really good experience for you two.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> Wyatt's gonna interfere or Ambrose DQ's himself.


they need something to dangle in the air during the wyatt/ambrose tlc match 

Ambrose wins


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*










Tonight you're facing THE Ryback!


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryans character is an idiot. Rusev was forced onto that team and tried not to join it. Big Show backstabbed his team and nothing about him. Also why the fuck put the underdog in charge so he can punish the authority? This better stop after this week or itll get real bad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Was hoping this match was over during the commercial.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This should have been no DQ.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Markus123 said:


> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 3m3 minutes ago
> 
> Pretty sure @WWEDanielBryan is the first guy ever to try and deliver a 60-minute Iron Man promo. #RAWTonight
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



BoundForMania said:


> Im only here for Sting please dont kill his momentum and not have him on the show


He's not going to be on tonight.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

haha Mark Henry the GOAT. gets slammed into the side and all of a sudden he is stumbling and can't stand.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I love how Bryan's return pisses all these sissies off. Triple H and Stephanie were no sold endlessly until they were across from Bryan after Summerslam 2013. Nobody gives a fuck about those two old bitches. 

Bryan carrying the load now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

#BURIED


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Henry jobbing hard


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Henry is getting buried so hard :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



kokepepsi said:


> they need something to dangle in the air during the wyatt/ambrose tlc match
> 
> Ambrose wins


No, they don't.

The Shield vs Team Hell No @ TLC 2012 didn't have anything on the line.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Well Henry got bitched out there, lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wow. That was sudden. Glad it's over.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Did Ryback just squash Mizzark?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Poor Mark. Getting squashed and all.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

They didn't even have him use Shell Shcoked because they knew Ryback couldn't do it on Henry


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Hope the match is over after commercial and it cuts to another 10 minute promo.


Russo esque comment. Wrestling doesn`t draw, promos do :russo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Henry squashed :sodone


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Mark got done in just like that


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I have a feeling all the faces will win tonight.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Awful


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Thank fuck it's already over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Just got back from commercial and 30 minute promo, only to have 10 second match to get to more promos.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

PPV was awesome last night...Seeing Triple H and his wife leave was awesome...Bryan coming back awesome...Bryan made some awesome matches so far


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Whew, dodged a bullet with that one.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What I care about tonight...

- Sting
- Ziggler
- BNB
- Ambrose vs Harper
- Fandango
- Kidd 
- What Cena does
- Orton
- Mizdow
- Rollins

OK, that's a lot of care...


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ryback's pop has dwindled to almost nothing...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Poor Henry :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If Henry is (Sexual) Chocolate, then Ryback is Majin Buu.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This is trash.

Heels getting dominated by faces? Goodbye wrestling logic.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wow, not a good two nights for ol' Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Xevoz said:


> They didn't even have him use Shell Shcoked because they knew Ryback couldn't do it on Henry


He did it twice after their WM match.


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Just got back from commercial and 30 minute promo, only to have 10 second match to get to more promos.


Raw is Promos


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Two years!!!" "two years" "Two yeaaaarrrs!!!"

:lol


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

VINCE


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This segment looks like some thomas and martha wayne shit going on.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ryback took out Mark


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> If Henry is (Sexual) Chocolate, then Ryback is Majin Buu.


:lol :lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I don't get how people prefer to see that boring and untalented DBryan troll on their TVs than an attitude era legend kickass HHH that oozes badassness? Authority >>>>>> Bryan.

And then (after prefering DB to HHH) people will go OMG CENA IS SO CORNY HE SUCKS, AMBROSE IS THE BEST!

Hypocrites as fuck.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

NO CHANCE IN HAYELL :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Vince looks old


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

It's Vinnie Mac


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Haha you mean to tell me that HHH & Steph took 15 minutes to walk to the carpark?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WHY MAKE THE STIP THEN VINCE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Vince, you've failed us for YEARS asshole.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm feeling a little underwhelmed here with the show so far....


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why is Bryan getting a past for sticking himself in a feud he has no part of and stealing heat from the winning team?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Vince is such a legendary troll. Fucks them over, says "I am disappoint" the next day.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Vince still around...awesome


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YOU FAILED ME! :Out


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Vince with that trollface. 

So his explanation for doing what he did is that he got bored one day and just did it on a whim. 

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



birthday_massacre said:


> Vince looks old


The guy is going to be 70 next year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Vince is the greatest boss of all time. If he yelled at me I'd mark like a little school girl.:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Vince GOAT'n it up.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao Talk to 'em, Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Then why the hell did Vince make the stupid stipulation?

#Kayfabe


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Steph's getting the McMahon neck. Damn.


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Company wide battle royal? Anyone ready for a Sami Zayn debut?


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Hey Pop can you pass the peas"

"Fuck Off"


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Vince's aura is fucking incredible...I don't get that from Steph near as much as I do Vince...I hope to one day, and from Shane as well if he ever returns.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I bet he was sorry when he faked his death back in 2007.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



kariverson said:


> *I don't get how people prefer to see that boring and untalented DBryan troll on their TVs than an attitude era legend kickass HHH that oozes badassness? Authority >>>>>> Bryan.*
> 
> And then (after prefering DB to HHH) people will go OMG CENA IS SO CORNY HE SUCKS, AMBROSE IS THE BEST!
> 
> Hypocrites as fuck.


...I love them both? :shrug


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Vince is a fucking sociopath! :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

that's the ugliest bus I've ever seen


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn Vinnie Mac!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Vince the GOAT

period

.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kabooom.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Vince is awesome :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Well damn Vince, you gonna threaten to take away their WWE Network too?


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dat pause by Trips


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol even at 90 years old Vince is gold


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

A-hole Vince is best Vince.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



FriedTofu said:


> Why is Bryan getting a past for sticking himself in a feud he has no part of and stealing heat from the winning team?


...he's not. He's the GM. He's supposed to be doing this. Christ.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Half expected the limo to blow up..


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Is it just me, or is Cena doing the voiceover for the 2K15 ads on Sky?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

They are laying the groundwork really nicely should they ever decide to actually pull the trigger and turn Cena heel.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Vinny shovel :buried


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I have a feeling if they do the Battle Royale, Ziggler will get it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



wkc_23 said:


> Throwback Concessions Kane.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Vince talking about OVERCOMING the odds


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

damn. he just no-sold their thanksgiving dinner :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



RiCkeH said:


> Kabooom.


Was waiting for that


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bet the fucking Bunny will be in the battle royal.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bad For Business said:


> Is it just me, or is Cena doing the voiceover for the 2K15 ads on Sky?


yes


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



FriedTofu said:


> Why is Bryan getting a past for sticking himself in a feud he has no part of and stealing heat from the winning team?


You don't remember any of Bryan's history with the Authority then? :shrug


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

They'd better not keep Bryan in the G.M. role if he's not even going to try and look the part.
Yay, a soft spoken jungle man is running RAW now.
Get a shave, tie a pony tail, add bass to voice, or GTFO.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So how long until Hunter drops Vince?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



FriedTofu said:


> Why is Bryan getting a past for sticking himself in a feud he has no part of and stealing heat from the winning team?


Because he is the feud, unless you have the memory span of a goldfish.


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Raw Is Commercials.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Half expected the limo to blow up..


I said "BOOM!" and my brother looked at me like I went crazy.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*








"I knew I should've trusted Shane over you two morons!"


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bigg Hoss said:


> I have a feeling if they do the Battle Royale, Ziggler will get it.


Probably would be the absolute worst thing they could do following that main event.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Everyone is the GOAT to certain members on this forum...

Austin GOAT...
Rock GOAT....
Vince GOAT....
Hogan GOAT.... 

I mean Vince GOAT? WTF ???


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Imagine if the limo pulled away and Sting was just standing there :mark:

I'm actually really enjoying RAW so far. Thought the Bryan segment went on for far too long, but other than that, it's been good.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Can we have Punk as GM next week? I'm sure they have enough to pay him for one night.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So we got 1 match in the first 40 mins of RAW? this is going to be a fun night :lel


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


"It doesn't matter what my name is"

She knows her role well


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> "I knew I should've trusted Shane over you two morons!"


Would've been awesome if Shane was going to be the new guy in charge.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Probably would be literally the absolute worst thing they could do following that main event.












The absolute worst thing would be for him to job out or lose his job. 

God, ya'll staying dramatic despite his GOAT booking.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Now I await for the Bunny to make his appearance! I can't wait for him to break away from Adam Rose. :mark:


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So Stings the limo driver, right?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Just downloaded WWE App, turned it on, caught Ambrose in the middle of saying "and again" 400 times. Worth.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Imagine if the limo pulled away and Sting was just standing there :mark:
> 
> I'm actually really enjoying RAW so far. Thought the Bryan segment went on for far too long, but other than that, it's been good.


The Bryan segment is basically the only thing that's happened?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Did Kofi retire?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bigg Hoss said:


> The absolute worst thing would be for him to job out or lose his job.
> 
> God, ya'll staying dramatic despite his GOAT booking.


I'm the happiest I've ever been in regards to Ziggler. It would just be dumb to give him the US title. I'm just a fan of hyperbole. :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Now that Bryan is gone, don't expect much from Raw


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Any possibility of Orton tonight?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> Can we have Punk as GM next week? I'm sure they have enough to pay him for one night.


So the stupid chants come back stronger than ever? No thanks.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mercury and make noble is likely win the fan vote to tag with seth rollins.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dean Ambrose


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dirty Dean!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Harper/Ambrose coming up :mark: :mark: should be a good ass match.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TheGMofGods said:


> ...he's not. He's the GM. He's supposed to be doing this. Christ.


He is doing exactly what Cena has been doing all these years.



TromaDogg said:


> You don't remember any of Bryan's history with the Authority then? :shrug


Was he part of the SS team? No.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh wow, I love Dean's logo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I hope bray doesn't interfere.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> "I knew I should've trusted Shane over you two morons!"


Shane left on his own terms, the business was pretty shit then, the business is pretty shit now, but I believe he could definitely liven it up if returned.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Worst theme of all time


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sweet tee Dean got.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Does Ambrose annoy the fuck out of anyone else or is it just me?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> I'm the happiest I've ever been in regards to Ziggler. It would just be dumb to give him the US title. I'm just a fan of hyperbole. :lmao


I never said it was a smart idea, I said I had a feeling it would happen, ffs.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Did Kofi retire?


They delayed his group because of Ferguson.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Best part of Ambrose's song right here. Beeeeeeow.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Is there any doubt that Bray screws Ambrose here?


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SP103 said:


> Did Kofi retire?


A New Day with Big E & Xavier Woods.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wyatt vs Ambrose in a TLC match has potential.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

steph with the double chins. :evil


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DINO vs. HARPER!! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Shane left on his own terms, the business was pretty shit then, the business is pretty shit now, but I believe he could definitely liven it up if returned.


Till he has to start throwing those shitty punches again. Just ask Orton.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SP103 said:


> Did Kofi retire?


Nope, there's a new day coming for him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Is Ambrose a crack baby?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I still think these post-shield themes suck donkey balls.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Imagine if the limo pulled away and Sting was just standing there :mark:
> 
> I'm actually really enjoying RAW so far. Thought the Bryan segment went on for far too long, but other than that, it's been good.


I think it would've been funny if Vincecjust decided to have the limo drive off just when Hunter was about to get in


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



World's Best said:


> Does Ambrose annoy the fuck out of anyone else or is it just me?


You haven't read the CB, have you?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Harper might win


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Really digging Dean-O's anarchy-inspired DA logo shirt. Hopefully he keeps it as part of his ring gear from here on out. Harper's 'tron = Lulz.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Harper is awesome. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bigg Hoss said:


> I never said it was a smart idea, I said I had a feeling it would happen, ffs.


I didn't say you did. I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

this will be match of the night if given enough time.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bray screws Ambrose here. Bo Dallas up next


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> I think it would've been funny if Vincecjust decided to have the limo drive off just when Hunter was about to get in


Lmao.

I couldn't help but picture the limo exploding after H got in. Or taking off and just hitting a wall.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bad For Business said:


> Can we have Punk as GM next week? I'm sure they have enough to pay him for one night.


:lmao You people will never give this up will you? fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

IC Title time!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



finalnight said:


> They delayed his group because of Ferguson.


Holy shit... Just imagine if they play off the announcement tonight at 9pm? 

Seriously that could be as low as they could probably go ever...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Gimme dat Dean shirt.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bray wyatt go to cost ambrose the ic title.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Not gonna lie luke harper's titantron creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

How can these morons boo Harper? Dude's awesome.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> You haven't read the CB, have you?


I don't think I have?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I would love to see Dean win the belt


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I want Hogan to show up in the US title battle royale and win.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan should fire JBL, the irritating cunt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Is Luke Harper booked at the same height and weight as The Rock?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wish Dean would start wearing regular gear.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Luke Harper looks like he killed mad black folks back in the day on some trailer park drunken ******* shit.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



southerncross412 said:


> Company wide battle royal? Anyone ready for a Sami Zayn debut?


These have to come first.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lets go Harper chants! Not louder than the Ambrose chant but I definitely heard some in the background.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

freakin love ambrose. his charisma is just too entertaining :lmao

dat whiteboy harlem shake :lmao :lmao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Jesus, Dean is in tremendous shape.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:harper


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bad For Business said:


> How can these morons boo Harper? Dude's awesome.


You're supposed to boo a heel. :shrug


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This match is just a setup for Bray Wyatt's gimmick of interfering in matches.


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Worst drop toe hold since Cena


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YEAHYEAHYEAHYEAHYEAH


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> How can these morons boo Harper? Dude's awesome.



B/c he is a heel and Ambrose is over as a face :draper2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TwistedLogic said:


> Bryan should fire JBL, the irritating cunt.


:yes :yes :yes

I'd rather have Josie on commentary than him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Erik. said:


> Is Luke Harper booked at the same height and weight as The Rock?


6'5, 275 lbs...so close.

But tbh the measurements nowadays are far closer to actuality with the new talent than it used to be.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This looks like a CZW match. Two guys in jeans and wifebeaters.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



RustyPro said:


> Wish Dean would start wearing regular gear.


Not gonna happen. Gotta sell dem shirts.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hope Ambrose wins this.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Ambrose still is weird. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If Bray interferes, wouldn't that go against the whole "setting them free" thing?


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Why fucking commercials during a match?!?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Can you ease off on the commercials please chaps, this is getting frustrating now.

Guessing the main event is going to be full of fuckery.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I still can't get over the weight billing of these dudes. Ambrose is billed at 225 when he's probably 160 or 170 tops. And they really think people are that stupid.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Because of that long ass promo that's why so many commercials.
There's probably going to be another significant Sting promo tonight.
They've gotta get commercials out of the way as much as possible.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Erik. said:


> Is Luke Harper booked at the same height and weight as The Rock?


How much does that guy weigh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'll watch more Lucha Underground. I saw my first episode this weekend and was impressed!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Good to see Bryan back.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Headliner said:


> I still can't get over the weight billing of these dudes. Ambrose is billed at 225 when he's probably 160 or 170 tops. And they really think people are that stupid.


Muscle adds some weight, maybe he's pretty jacked under the vest?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Headliner said:


> I still can't get over the weight billing of these dudes. Ambrose is billed at 225 when he's probably 160 or 170 tops. And they really think people are that stupid.


If you think Ambrose weighs only 160-170 pounds, you obviously don't know how to measure people's weight. He's definitely around or over 200 pounds.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'd say Ambrose is more like 200-210

Harper looks bigger than his actual billing though.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Headliner said:


> I still can't get over the weight billing of these dudes. Ambrose is billed at 225 when he's probably* 160 or 170 tops*. And they really think people are that stupid.


:dahell

How much does Ziggler or Rollins weigh, then? Ambrose isn't exactly short...

And people carry their weight differently. Swagger's billed at 275 lbs., but he's said in numerous interviews he's nearly 300 lbs. Doesn't look it at all. :draper2


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I love Dean shirt...I gotta get one


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Harper looks so damn disgusting


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

what's happening?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The battle of the wifebeaters


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Well something happened in the crowd


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What is this? Dragon Gate USA all of a sudden?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Romangirl252 said:


> I love Dean shirt...I gotta get one


Concussion Kane will hook you up brah!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

How badass would a Skinner run in be right now? 
Luke, I AM YOUR FATHER!


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

who's the crowd chanting at? looks like something happened in the crowd?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

ambrose is like 6'4/6'5. 225 seems about right


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Headliner said:


> I still can't get over the weight billing of these dudes. Ambrose is billed at 225 when he's probably *160 or 170 tops*. And they really think people are that stupid.


:lol:lol He'll be over 200, easy.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

..........and someone just got thrown out.


----------



## fftl (Sep 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Guy just got kicked out for buying all the cotton candy and throwing out to everyone haha!" - @brocklesnarguy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

It's Kane selling hot dogs. I wish.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Boy, a Jimmy Wang Yang run-in would be swell right about now.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*









Beat him up son! Beat 'im good!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

No one gives a shit about who you voted for Lawler.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Did cole just call a 1 count " almost had him"?


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



DGenerationMC said:


> ..........and someone just got thrown out.


haha, YES! I noticed that as they came back from commercial break. Did you hear the "Let him stay" chants too?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wonder what the outcome of this match will be.

Dean as IC Champ?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Despite Harper and Ambrose being pretty decent ring workers in their own right, this match is rather lackluster.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Beat him up son! Beat 'im good!


Skinner!!!!!!! Fuck Yea!!!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

this match kinda sucks


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



fftl said:


> "Guy just got kicked out for buying all the cotton candy and throwing out to everyone haha!" - @brocklesnarguy


:lmao if true


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Headliner said:


> I still can't get over the weight billing of these dudes. Ambrose is billed at 225 when he's probably 160 or 170 tops. And they really think people are that stupid.


Sarcasm is hard to detect on the internet. So for convenient-sake, I'm just gonna assume you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Wonder what the outcome of this match will be.
> 
> Dean as IC Champ?


Obvious setup for interference.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



VRsick said:


> Did cole just call a 1 count " almost had him"?


That was hilarious. hahaha Cole, my god...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ambrose with dat dere LARIAT-O! :clap


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I fucking love how dean delivers his lariat. it's possible the best clothesline...next to harper's.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



fftl said:


> "Guy just got kicked out for buying all the cotton candy and throwing out to everyone haha!" - @brocklesnarguy


Money, money! Yeah, yeah!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm changing it back to Ferguson coverage-- this is boring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If I was standing next to Luke Harper I'd have to be the rude fuck and be like "Homie you're dirty ass gotta take a shower." That shirt looks like it hasn't been washed in years.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


















Dem movements from two crazy mothafuckas.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I still don't get how it can be comfortable wrestling with jeans.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ambrose should call his fans his Am-Bros, chicks just gotta be bros too.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Waiting for Bray


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Did the crowd seriously just oooooooh at a cross body? Ok then.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Ambrose should call his fans his Am-Bros, chicks just gotta be bros too.


Am-blows.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I like Ambrose and I like Harper, too. But man when you take into consider them, Rowan, Wyatt, and Stardust/Goldust, the WWE has far too many goddamn 'crazy' gimmicks.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dean Ambrose got two signature moves :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bigg Hoss said:


> I still don't get how it can be comfortable wrestling with jeans.












It's all good, they're Wranglers!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Slower paced matched but they've got good chemistry together!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



wkc_23 said:


> Dem movements from two crazy mothafuckas.


Someone let them out the nut house


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Truck Stop! Shame Harper won't be able to keep it as a finisher, since it's leagues better than the discus clothesline.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Headliner said:


> If I was standing next to Luke Harper I'd have to be the rude fuck and be like "Homie you're dirty ass gotta take a shower." That shirt looks like it hasn't been washed in years.


What happens then when he pulls out a big-ass knife and says "Huh?"


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

These guys are a lot better than this


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Simply Flawless said:


> Someone let them out the nut house


Okay, it was me!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Can Reigns just never come back please? It's been better without him.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What was that?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Nine99 said:


> These guys are a lot better than this


This is a really good match bro.

Very slow & methodical, I like it. The tempo is gonna change up now.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Worst diving elbow ever.

Match sucks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Pace starting to pick up a bit.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

dat Superkick :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

vicious kick


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

It's already 9 and the only thing I've enjoyed thus far really was Bryan's promo.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

An elbow drop......to the face?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

oh fuck sounds like bland reigns is coming back tonight SON OF A FUCKING BITCH


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Ambrose should call his fans his Am-Bros, chicks just gotta be bros too.


Am-Bros before hoes. :I


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Nine99 said:


> These guys are a lot better than this


It's okay. Just a little slow paced.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bigg Hoss said:


> I like Ambrose and I like Harper, too. But man when you take into consider them, Rowan, Wyatt, and Stardust/Goldust, the WWE has far too many goddamn 'crazy' gimmicks.


I think Rowan's gimmick is he has the brain capacity of a 5-year old.


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Shit finish


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Really? What kind of shit call was that?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Fuck you, ref!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

C'mon. Such a garbage finish. The ref is bitch made.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ambrose Bryan Steen Cesaro most ovar rated guys ever


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

shitty WWE writing again with no logic
a DQ for THAT really


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This Raw has been great so far. Look at Harper and Ambrose being fucking great at what they do.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bad For Business said:


> Can Reigns just never come back please? It's been better without him.


You're not wrong. reigns is a detriment to WWE. I just hope wwe learns before wrestlemania.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wtf?!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Now for what Ambrose does best


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Harper vs. Wyatt vs. Ambrose instead at TLC. IC title.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Trolling Ambrose fans seems to amuse WWE a lot these past few months


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The chair throwing incident: Part deux


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

All this shit is piped in


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dean didn't win but his going to take out Luke


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

i like harper alot. unique look. wwe needs someone of his size bigtime


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

And no Wyatt appearance? Really? Makes no sense.

And there he is, FINALLY.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

LOL at the ending.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Is he going to do this every week until TLC?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

uh what


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Pussy always has to bring weapons in. What a bitch.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That finish only gave the ref heat not Harper!


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This is the first ref that takes a bump and doesn't go comatose.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

About time Bray


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ambrose is the man.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

How is Bray Wyatt even standing after last night's beating? 

Huh, Wrestling must be staged.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

How nice of Bray to save his former big homie Harper. 



DGenerationMC said:


> An elbow drop......to the face?


Looked more like a diving version of a crooked arm lariat.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ambrose deserves this tbf


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bray FTW


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh man...should of knew Bray was going to come out and attack Dean


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bray still looking out for his family what a nice guy.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

A Hawaiian shirt outta nowhere!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wyatt's shirt looks pretty awesome tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wyatt/Ambrose is about to pick up. I think this build to TLC will be much better than the build to SS. More intensity.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Buck wild Bray


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

NOW LIGHT IT ON FIRE!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Holy shit. There's a swedish death metal band in the crowd.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NO Ambrose is now getting buried :buried


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Are people gonna bitch about Ambrose being "buried" now like they did with Wyatt yesterday?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

STING IS IN THE CROWD


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

They must be saying buried on purpose at this point. First Bray, now Dean. :lmao


----------



## azKaR (Nov 4, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Its official Ambrose is buried now. Just like last night Wyatt was buried. Michael Cole said it!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Good tv match. I'm kinda invested this feud now.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Chairs mean nothing without headshots.


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Look at the kiddies booing Bray :maury


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Relax folks, Ambrose is not getting buried figuratively just literally.

No need to worry.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Socko316 said:


> i like harper alot. unique look. wwe needs someone of his size bigtime


Swagger, Rowan, Cesaro, and Barrett are like the same size as him.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Haven't been much of a Bray can so far but kinda marked for that beat down he just delivered.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Someone punch that kid in the face please, annoying little fuck.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Good heat for Bray. This is what people want to see out of him.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That kid in the pink shirt :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



The General said:


> Are people gonna bitch about Ambrose being "buried" now like they did with Wyatt yesterday?


I think it's funny.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That's God right there


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Like the intensity from Wyatt


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So dean is "Buried" under some comfortable Chairs.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If these guys keep burying each other they're going to switch the stip to a buried alive match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KingLobos said:


> Chairs mean nothing without headshots.


Really? Cause getting a chair slammed into you back still fucking hurts.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KingLobos said:


> Chairs mean nothing without headshots.


Damn PG rating


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



The General said:


> Are people gonna bitch about Ambrose being "buried" now like they did with Wyatt yesterday?


Most likely.

"Wyatt's not intimidating enough!"

*returns serve to Ambrose*

"Stupid WWE! Why are they burying Ambrose?!"

:bored Same shit, different day.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Dean Ambrose is buried." - JBL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The Usos were probably getting so much vagina in high school. High school girls love twins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

USO cares about their story


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why the fresh fucking hell are the Usos getting a special like this? :dahell


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:cussin: the usos


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

That was enjoyable. Now the fuel is starting to feel personal. Finally.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

LMFAO, that was awesome, i want to see Harper and Ambrose again, fucking hell.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ambrose, Cesaro, Bryan and Kevin Steen most over rated guys ever in pro wrestling history.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



MaskedKane said:


> If these guys keep burying each other they're going to switch the stip to a buried alive match.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

seems like weird timing for a Usos documentary, why not do it when they head the titles for a bout a YEAR?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Why the fresh fucking hell are the Usos getting a special like this? :dahell



B/c the WWE is Uso Crazy :draper2


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Why the fresh fucking hell are the Usos getting a special like this? :dahell


They're The Rocks cousins.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That was awesome


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dean Ambrose is starting to get REALLY over.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

All dem chairs on Dean :lol

Uso documentary. WWE always makes good documentaries.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



MaskedKane said:


> They're The Rocks cousins.


Yes blame the Rock, haha


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> Damn PG rating


More like damn _brain injuries_.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> Damn PG rating


Think you can probably thank Benoit for that more than the PG rating to be honest.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm excited for Bray Wyatt on The Steve Austin Show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



A-C-P said:


> B/c the WWE is Uso Crazy :draper2


:cole :cole :cole :cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Medicaid said:


> seems like weird timing for a Usos documentary, why not do it when they head the titles for a bout a YEAR?


WWE made the documentary...for The Rock.

:insertRikishismileyhere


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Why the fresh fucking hell are the Usos getting a special like this? :dahell


Probably because they want to give you a peek at the good docs they do, but don't want to show one anyone actually wants to watch.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Honestly, who cares about the Usos? They're more bland than toilet paper


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



BoundForMania said:


> Ambrose, Cesaro, Bryan and Kevin Steen most over rated guys ever in pro wrestling history.


We get it. You can fix your record now.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hour One gets an A+ in my book. Damn good RAW so far. Excellent match with Harper/Ambrose and the "burial" by Wyatt just amped the feud up a notch. Cole even addressed continuity for a change by referencing Ambrose's significant U.S Title Run.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KingLobos said:


> Yes blame the Rock, haha


You don't think it helps? It's not just The Rock, the fact that they are Samoans is enough for Vince to like them.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

mick Foley should be the gm of raw next week.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Raw has been severely disappointing tonight


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

They buried both Ambrose and Wyatt with this feud ;( How can this get any worse? Jk

Solid match. Solid beat down. Props to all involved.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Praise it, Big E.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

TLC

*Fans Bring the Weapons match*
Wyatt vs Ambrose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

THE NEW ****** ARE HERE!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh My Brother Testify, It's a New Day


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bigg Hoss said:


> It's already 9 and the only thing I've enjoyed thus far really was Bryan's promo.


Well, nothing else happened... that promo took half of the hour.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

A new day :banderas


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I hope to God that Bray/Ambrose main event the next PPV!!!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Big E needs to get out with his koopa kid looking self.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A New Day is coming where Woods, Kofi, and Big E defeat WWB


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Well this isn't remotely racist or anything.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What.In.The.Actual.Fuck?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I said....claim! :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What in the fuck is this shit? Chile...........


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Testify reverend E


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What the hell is this new stable? Are they going to come out and preach every week?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Jesus Christ that was long


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This shit is soooooooo racist.:lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

When is this racist shit debuting?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wow thanks Big E! My eyes have been closed this entire show! Now there open!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

OH no not this crap


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Larry the Network Guy


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I feel almost wrong for watching that


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

oh boy...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

brb salting my French fries thanks to all the saltiness in here over the Uso brothers' documentary :maury


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

for fucks sake they got big E soundin like Kirk Franklin :maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Santano was in this movie LOL

was it straight to DVD ha ha ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Time to change the channel.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

mysterio sure has let himself go


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Put on a fucking shirt, Larry.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh no


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh fuck. Stupid shit incoming.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to Get R' Done

:shaq


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This is perverse.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Fuck.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Really hope they don't fuck the New Day faction up


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Get this shit the fuck off of my tv right now. I want a refund and I'm not even there.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TromaDogg said:


> Think you can probably thank Benoit for that more than the PG rating to be honest.


Nobody is perfect you know, lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Well :bored


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ugh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Fuck This.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I thought this guy was retired?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What would happen if Larry the Cable Guy won the US title?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Got dat Mute button on lock.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Rey really let himself go.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wow Rey Mysterio. Work out much?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Put a fucking shirt on.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

oh boy... i can't watch this.


ooo, lacey chaberts on ridiculousness. i'll take it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HE SAID GIT R DONE! HAHAHAHAHAHA ITS SO FUNNY!

This is fucking stupid already.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

what in the fuck


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:dahell :dahell :dahell


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ok, time to get something to eat.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Boo this shit please.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wait. Last Monday they said New Day is gonna debut today! WTF, Give me new day!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*









Are you serious right now, bro?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

And this is where I tap out momentarily.

Uh oh, The Cable Guy is gonna ruin Santino's career. Or what's left of it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Man the Jets really suck. Bills are killing them.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cool to see Santino again after what happened but this is making me ashamed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Larry has more charisma than the entire roster TBH


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rey looks a lot different.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Didn't Santino retire


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

im pissed


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This is a disgrace. Much like every "guest star".


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Rey really let himself go.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

how many of these have to bomb before they stop brining these idiots on


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Goddammit just when RAW was getting good.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:HA Crowd no selling this fucking tripe.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Git 'ER done


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey at least Larry knows this is a wrestling show.

Vince is in the back like:

"Larry just said WRESTLING"

:Out


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:cole He looks like Vader fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

You mean, I finally catch up the live feed on the DVR DURING THIS SEGMENT? Talk about bad timing.


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol 

Fred Savage


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:vince$ :vince$ :vince$


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I wish they were on the east coast instead of the Midwest, so they could boo this dickhead out of the building.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That pop for SCSA.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

My dudes hair tho. Good lord.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Don't you dare talk shit about Randy Savage, you fat fucking pig.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This fat fucking ******* done disrespect Mysterio's mask.... fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kane selling hot dogs and popcorn would be much better filler than this.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



derelict stranger said:


> Goddammit just when RAW was getting good.


You got your hopes high way too early my friend.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Douchechills.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I hope this is all we see of Larry the cable guy


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Thank you, Goldust.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Stone Cold creamery"? It's COLD STONE you fucking dummy.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

My LSD is kicking in...now


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



chargebeam said:


> You mean, I finally catch up the live feed on the DVR DURING THIS SEGMENT? Talk about bad timing.


Right there with you brother


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

lmfao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sweet Jesus, how is Larry's physique allowed on a PG show? :jay


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Santino...what the hell is that? :lol


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Awesome Larry the Cable on raw


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

TRAP BASS


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wish all these guest hosts would fuck off.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lord, thank you for ending this segment.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What this Raw could have been


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Stardust, Goldust, get out there and end this shit NOW!"


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

U ARE NOT ENTERTAINED? :vince


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If Cody wasn't married to Eden I would swear Cody is gay


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"What the hell was that?" - Larry the Cable Guy on The Rhodes' Brothers


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

YES! Time for Mizdow!


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

this is fuckin terrible, who gives a crap about that fat slob


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Bad.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What do they actually do in the 4 minute ad breaks before the start of the match? Seems so pointsless


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sweet Jesus, how is Larry's physique allowed on a PG show? :jay


Ask big show


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why does Stardust dressed up like Ronald McDonald?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

IS IT OVER YET?!...CAN I CHANGE IT BACK?!?!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That was pointless, awkward, and disrespectful. 

Doesn't Larry TCG sound like Zeb a little?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Throwing Road Dogg under the bus


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel wwe will announcement the gm for raw next week.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Goldust's face paint is badass


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I found cable guy funny interacting with gold and startdust :/


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Fantastic job of making me never want to watch Jingle All The Way 2.:applause And I didn't even mind the first one so much


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena? Footlocker ad? What?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena pretty much saying wrestling is fake on a Foot Locker commercial? I don't even.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> "Stone Cold creamery"? It's COLD STONE you fucking dummy.



The WWE didn't want to get sued :draper2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I think I made the right call and changed the channel as soon as Larry the Cable Guy came onto the screen.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That Cena commercial is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Please save us Randy Orton


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why do they always do this shit? Nobody tuned in to see that fucking idiot, _nobody_. They gain nothing from him being there whatsoever.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



DemBoy said:


> Why does Stardust dressed up like Ronald McDonald?


Maybe John Cena knows.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Larry the Cable Guy = IWC: "This fat bastard fucking sucks! :cuss:"

Sir Lawrence, the Cable Television Repair Technician = IWC: "Push him now! This guy is on his way to being one of the GOAT heels! :mark:"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Shane_O'Mac said:


> :lol
> 
> Fred Savage


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sadly that segment is a lot better than the ROSE/BUNNY/SLATERGATOR BS.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That's gotta be WWE's way of giving Rey a big F-U. Can't see Rey being too thrilled that his Luchador heritage was trashed by some ******* Beavis and Butthead like guy.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I bet Sting wishes he stayed away now


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That wasn't a complete car crash ... saved by Stardust being just lawls worthy. he's too good.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Everytime I see New Day:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl8wEelMySU


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I swear WWE is the equivalent of a professional line dancer. 1 step forward, 2 steps back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

HORY SHET.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why do they always do this shit? Nobody tuned in to see that fucking idiot, _nobody_. They gain nothing from him being there whatsoever.


Wasted money and everyone's time.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



morris3333 said:


> I got a feel wwe will announcement the gm for raw next week.


:vince5 BECAUSE Z-LIST CELEBRITY GUEST HOSTS = :vince$

It's like we've gone back in time 4 years fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



BoundForMania said:


> I bet Sting wishes he stayed away now


Then he realizes he could go back to TNA and feud with EC3. And he's glad he signed.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

About 41 minutes until the Ferguson grand jury announce its verdict.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Hysteria said:


> That's gotta be WWE's way of giving Rey a big F-U. Can't see Rey being too thrilled that his Luchador heritage was trashed by some ******* Beavis and Butthead like guy.


Never compare that fat fucking ******* asshole to Beavis and Butthead


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I really don't get the point of him being there. I doubt anyone said "ooo Larry the cable guy's on Raw this week I have to watch it now."


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

MIZDOW AND MIZ FUCKING YES

MIZDOW WITH STUNT TITLES JFC


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



witchblade000 said:


> About 41 minutes until the Ferguson grand jury announce its verdict.


LET'S GO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sandow got stunt titles:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sandow with the replica titles. :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*










@ That cable guy segment


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

LOL at Damien with the Toy Belts.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:yes 

Mizdow has the replica belts :HA


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The toy titles! :lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Get this shit off my TV. Get all of this corny shit off my TV. Larry the Cable Guy, a "grumpy" cat that falls asleep, Georgia Line, Golden Girls, Gold N Star Dust, Bunny, Adam Estrogen, Gnatty and his wife Tyson Kidd, Cena, Sheamus, Big Blow, Corporate Concession Kane, Am-blows.... 

So much garbage today. How can any grown adults enjoy this stuff? Hahaha.


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Replica belts :ti


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sandow with those belts :aryalol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DAT belts :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Mizdow is god.
The ref is like, "What do I do with this shit?"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

fucking Mizdow :lmao


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Maybe John Cena knows.


WWE its subliminally advertising McDonalds :|:|


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

LOL THE KIDS TITLES!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Mizdow with the Title Replicas


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sandow is GOAT. Hard to believe that this is Sandow's first title reign.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This raw is the drizzles so far. No recap of Dolph's epic moment, just vague mentions, Sting given the credit, bad crowd and a 30 minute promo. SMH. 

1st hour was a bust.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

And now time for some Sandow goodness, to put the memory of that fat cable oaf in somewhere deep and dark


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Is Sting making an apparence? if not I can turn this sumbitch off.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Mizdow with two replica belts :ti


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



A-C-P said:


> Hey at least Larry knows this is a wrestling show.
> 
> Vince is in the back like:
> 
> ...


AND they made a Randy Fuckin' Savage reference. SEND FOR THE MAN



EDIT: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I just noticed the punnery in Randy Savage's name. How did it take me this long?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Everybody was talking about Sting and Ziggler last night, and now, suddenly, this is what RAW has come to almost 90 minutes in. Seriously?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Have we had any backstage segments? :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Give Miz the dummy belts.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hahaha I am done Mizdow is gold


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

LMAO Mizdow handed dem belts in!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I legit hate Miz for not letting Sandow hold a real belt.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Stardust looks fucking amazing with the red.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

It hurts me that a year ago Cody was the hottest superstar around this time :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

YOU HAD ONE JOB LILLIAN, GODDAMNIT. IT'S MIZDOWWWWW!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:HA Lillian


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lilian with botch #999,240 of her career.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol the Miz- boo! Sandow.....YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Tag Team Title match...awesome


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wow Miz trolling, moment of the night so far.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I guess Mizdow is the real tag team champion here.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I was anticipating WWE would get better after last night. It doesn't look like it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yuss. They're planting the seeds of Miz's jealousy.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

its mizdow you fuckin bitch


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



wkc_23 said:


> HORY SHET.


:harper


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh God, what did Lillian do now?

fpalm


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If Bryan really is in charge there should be more wrasslin'... amirite?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Trips wasn't lieing. SAVE US AUTHORITAYYYYY


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

sandow is over as fuck


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dust Bros with a combo back and chest rake. Genius.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

how long are stardust's bleeding ears going to go unattended


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



World's Best said:


> Get this shit off my TV. Get all of this corny shit off my TV. Larry the Cable Guy, a "grumpy" cat that falls asleep, Georgia Line, Golden Girls, Gold N Star Dust, Bunny, Adam Estrogen, Gnatty and his wife Tyson Kidd, Cena, Sheamus, Big Blow, Corporate Concession Kane, Am-blows....
> 
> So much garbage today. How can any grown adults enjoy this stuff? Hahaha.


You can always just change the channel.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

OMG MIZDOW IS THE FUCKING BEST


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I legit hate Miz for not letting Sandow hold a real belt.


That means The Miz is legit doing what he's supposed to do as a heel.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:LOL


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> You can always just change the channel.


No way! People can actually do that instead of bitching?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I love Sandow so much.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*










For Mizdow


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ShowStopper said:


> Oh God, what did Lillian do now?
> 
> fpalm


She called Damien Mizdow "Damien Sandow"


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I used to like the Miz, but I just can't root for him and Sandow. This gimmick is annoying and degrading to Sandow.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> You can always just change the channel.


Rest assured, I do when shit like this comes on. Unfortunately I still like some elements of the show. I dig the sarcasm but I thought we were bros?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



KINGPIN said:


> You can always just change the channel.



:vince7




JerMGray1 said:


> I used to like the Miz, but I just can't root for him and Sandow. This gimmick is annoying and degrading to Sandow.



Degrading? This "gimmick" has gotten him the most over he has ever been


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ctorresc04 said:


> That means The Miz is legit doing what he's supposed to do as a heel.


Exactly, that feeling is pretty rare these days.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



DemBoy said:


> No way! People can actually do that instead of bitching?


I was amazed as you, at first I needed a Michael Cole walk through but I got the hang of it!


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> You can always just change the channel.


classic WWE sheep response


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Paul12907 said:


> OMG MIZDOW IS THE FUCKING BEST


Don't you mean DAMIEN SANDOW? according to lillian.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

mizdow you fucking legend lol. loving him tonight ... and announced as Sandow .. ouuuuuuuu.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Mike Adamle should just be the fuckin GM if we're taking trips backwards thru time


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Everytime there's a break in the NBA game, I turn back to Raw, and Raw's on a ad-break of its own. Literally every time.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

OMFG STING


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Mizdow won again?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Mizdow >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Miz

Sandow actually has talent. That's why fans like him more than Miz, Cole.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> You can always just change the channel.


Are you sure he knows how?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Mizdow!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*










Mick Foley fucking knows.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Look at my son Sandow!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The problem with having Sandow stew for the hot-tag is that the Miz has to do most of the work.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh shit! Officer Darren Wilson is not going to jail.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Will we see Orton and BNB tonight?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



World's Best said:


> Rest assured, I do when shit like this comes on. Unfortunately I still like some elements of the show. I dig the sarcasm but I thought we were bros?


It's not sarcasm. :shrug

Something sucks? Change the channel and come back.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So we gonna get different GM's every week? We'll probably end up with celebrity Gm's...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Let's give a big one for Sting! :bow

- Vic


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

#SandowSympathizers #UnwashedMasses


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

oh no...the money maker


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Miz injured?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Are you sure he knows how?


You're right. Can you provide me a tutorial?

Seriously, for every thing WWE does right today they do 10 things wrong... Seems that way, at least. Really, really does....


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



witchblade000 said:


> Oh shit! Officer Darren Wilson is not going to jail.


The longer they went with the announcement, the more you knew he was getting off.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

At Miz ringside


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



JerMGray1 said:


> I used to like the Miz, but I just can't root for him and Sandow. This gimmick is annoying and degrading to Sandow.


On the bright side, it will end with Sandow beating the fuck out of Miz one way or another...

... unless they insist on sticking to the delusion that Miz is over again. That is always a possibility.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



witchblade000 said:


> Oh shit! Officer Darren Wilson is not going to jail.


Oh boy


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Micahel Cole and Jerry Lawler are two of the biggest cunts on earth.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Madness18 said:


> classic WWE sheep response


Bruh, it's called common sense. :kobe8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol No one in the arena or in this thread gives a fuck about Miz out there.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



HHHbkDX said:


> Micahel Cole and Jerry Lawler are two of the biggest cunts on earth.


While JBL is the dick


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Is Miz legit hurt? I could of sworn he said"take that light out of my fucking eye"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ShowStopper said:


> :lol No one in the arena or in this thread gives a fuck about Miz out there.


Nope!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Poor Miz, I hope he's not actually hurt. He's been down there for a while.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm still hoping they cut to Kane at some point just randomly walking through the arena selling hotdogs and shit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Markus123 said:


> So we gonna get different GM's every week? We'll probably end up with celebrity Gm's...












I heard you were looking for a celebrity GM?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So I know there is no relevance to the current situation but anyone remember when Mizdow and Star Dust were best friends :maury


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Damn hope Miz is okay, looks like he took a bad shot to the nose


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"More effective than the Miz uses!"


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



witchblade000 said:


> Oh shit! Officer Darren Wilson is not going to jail.


:nowords


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Brilliant move by Miz


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Green isn't a good look on the Miz.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Longest fucking tag match ever. God damn.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Roman Empire said:


> Poor Miz, I hope he's not actually hurt. He's been down there for a while.


What? He's working the moneymaker face gimmick.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

He took the spotlight from Mizdow


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I guess not lol


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The figure four is Miz's move? You learn such great stuff from Michael Cole every monday.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I'm still hoping they cut to Kane at some point just randomly walking through the arena selling hotdogs and shit.


brb, dying.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mizdow are the perfect Tag Team Champs they can be heel or face and feud with any team


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Miz sold that very well, job well done.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sandow with the toy belts. :jay2 Truly one of the greatest champions in the history of our industry. :clap


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So Stardust and Golddust are faces?!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I don't think Miz was injury... he was just laying in wait to steal the win for the team


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



A-C-P said:


> So I know there is no relevance to the current situation but anyone remember when Mizdow and Star Dust were best friends :maury


Rhodes To Enlightment
Cross Rhodes

Or whatever it was called

:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WWE 2k15 looks like garbage, even on PS4.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Fuck this game. Garbage. Absolute garbage. Traded that bullshit in for Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



witchblade000 said:


> Oh shit! Officer Darren Wilson is not going to jail.


He was never getting indicted. That's why they waited so long. Cops will never get indicted. He'll just have to lay low for a few more months and find a new job.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Romangirl252 said:


> I don't think Miz was injury... he was just laying in wait to steal the win for the team


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Enhanced graphics!

Only half as many match options as before!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So it looks like they will drop the titles before Mania and have a match against each other at Mania. It's a shame though because once that's over, Sandow is done.:sad:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Rhodes To Enlightment
> Cross Rhodes
> 
> Or whatever it was called
> ...


Rhodes scholars


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



wkc_23 said:


> HORY SHET.


Sweet YEAH! Music. bama


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Rhodes To Enlightment
> 
> Cross Rhodes
> 
> ...



It was Rhodes Scholars :HA

It was when Cody has his mustache


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> Fuck this game. Garbage. Absolute garbage. Traded that bullshit in for Alpha Sapphire.


Still not as bad as Crush Hour.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lol at the crowd not cheering Miz when he raises the belts and cheering for mizdow when he raises it haha


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> Fuck this game. Garbage. Absolute garbage. Traded that bullshit in for Alpha Sapphire.


Join The Pokemon Master Race :cheer


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Rhodes To Enlightment
> Cross Rhodes
> 
> Or whatever it was called
> ...


The Rhodes Scholars! LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Damn Salt and Pepa got old.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Screw it I'm just gona say it.
I hope Jerry Lawler gets another fucking heart attack and goes away forever. and Hopefully it won't be lond before the other two clowns join him.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



HHHbkDX said:


> WWE 2k15 looks like garbage, even on PS4.


Plays like WWE 2K14 only with a new skin. They can't even get Bray's finish right. He makes out with his opponent before delivering Sister Abigail on the 360 version.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Créole Heat said:


> He was never getting indicted. That's why they waited so long. Cops will never get indicted. He'll just have to lay low for a few more months and find a new job.


I pretty much knew that. I'm just wanting to see if anybody is gonna riot or not.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



A-C-P said:


> It was Rhodes Scholars :HA


"Rhodes to Enlightenment" :maury


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



witchblade000 said:


> Oh shit! Officer Darren Wilson is not going to jail.


You surprised? At this point the best I feel is indifference. Media have made this into such a huge spectacle I couldn't even give a fuck anymore: same with the Casey Anthony crap and other like cases.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

gotta love how the WWE is so out of touch with who its fans wants pushed and always pushes the guys no one gives two fucks about


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lucha Underground commercial during Raw!


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Rhodes To Enlightment
> Cross Rhodes
> 
> Or whatever it was called
> ...


Rhodes Scholars :agree:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



witchblade000 said:


> I pretty much knew that. I'm just wanting to see if anybody is gonna riot or not.


Right now, it looks calm.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Anyone have 2K15 for next gen? How is it? Was thinking about buying it.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



World's Best said:


> Still not as bad as Crush Hour.


Huh? Crush Hour fucking owned. Had some great multiplayer matches on that back in the day.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



etrbaby said:


> Screw it I'm just gona say it.
> I hope Jerry Lawler gets another fucking heart attack and goes away forever. and Hopefully it won't be lond before the other two clowns join him.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



birthday_massacre said:


> gotta love how the WWE is so out of touch with who its fans wants pushed and always pushes the guys no one gives two fucks about


Rollins is being pushed, Ambrose is being pushed, Mizdow is gaining momentum, and Ziggler has been getting pushed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



witchblade000 said:


> Oh shit! Officer Darren Wilson is not going to jail.


Of course not. I knew that from jump. A black boy/girl's life in America has no value. 

They better bring the US army in town though because shit is about to get out of hand.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Headliner said:


> So it looks like they will drop the titles before Mania and have a match against each other at Mania. It's a shame though because once that's over, Sandow is done.:sad:


So they're going to build Mizdow for 6 months and a WrestleMania payoff over Miz and they're just going to drop him?

Get real.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Concessions Kane! :duck


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ha. Lucha Underground ads being played during Raw.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



chargebeam said:


> Lucha Underground commercial during Raw!



are they affiliated with the wwe?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I would totally buy food from Kane.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That's where Kane belongs.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Manager chick is kinda cute


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:maury "The Demon" Kane. The scary monster, reduced to a snack salesman.


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KuritaDavion said:


> Damn Salt and Pepa got old.


yeah they're more like Dust and Ash now


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This fucking sucks

uttahere


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kane Tombstone her to Hell Dammit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Chokeslam this bitch Kane. I've had a couple of bosses like this.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

surprised that girl isn't scared of Kane


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Someone slap that annoying bitch


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kane selling chips lol


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Poor Kane


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Brandough said:


> Anyone have 2K15 for next gen? How is it? Was thinking about buying it.


Check out this thread before making a decision.

They've removed a _lot_ of stuff from this year's game 

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=933850


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kane just light her on fire!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

BATTLE ROYALE PLEASE


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I have to admit: Rhodes to Enlightenment would have been a SWEET name for a team finishing move.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Uh oh, they've reduced to taking plot points from Slam City.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hey, the manager introduction/pep talk conveniently placed when the cameras are on after the commercial on Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Headliner said:


> Of course not. I knew that from jump. A black boy/girl's life in America has no value.
> 
> They better bring the US army in town though because shit is about to get out of hand.


The WWE left just in time then.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That girl is from the indies.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm sure that 1 chip will break Kane.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Can this woman be a regular on screen character. DAT EMASCULATION!!!! :ti:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

How awesome would it be if Bryan beat Rusev at mania for the US title?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

are we live?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lesbihonest :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WF taking a nice 40 minute break on Monday night. :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I found that Big Show segment highly hilarious


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The forum is back...lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

....That likeable face AJ Lee, everyone.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yes forums are back

:maury :maury at Upside Down Sheamus


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey we are back up and running


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

AJ STILL HERE THO


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

We're back.

AJ is fuckin terrible.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yo. Why the fuck did we get a 15 minute Big Show segment :maury


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So I turned Raw back on after the game ended, and I thought "oh here we go, this fat fuck crying again", but to my utter shock, Big Show gave one of the best heel promos of the year :ti

Upside down Sheamus :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This storyline makes no sense. So are Brie and Nikki cool now? :lol Alrighty.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Still can't get over Upside Down Sheamus

:lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Erick and Big Show Feud? awesome


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WWE being damned determined to bury Swagger again. Jfc.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Yo. Why the fuck did we get a 15 minute Big Show segment :maury


He got good heat and Erick Rowan got his name chanted. :mark:


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Back, I just realized how much harder it is to watch Raw without you guys!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Lesbianist" and "Upside down Sheamus" are the highlight of the show so far


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Did the others make it?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Where am I?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Another year, another time with Big Show blubbering like a 7 ft baby.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If i had the power to jump through the tv and stab someone with an icepick, im pretty sure id use that power on modern day Lawler. He's become such a pathetic, embarrassing old cunt.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:cole "Thanks for returning to the thread, WF Universe. And now we return to our regularly scheduled hilarity."


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Alright...who crashed the forums?? Lol at AJ lesbehonest line hahah


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Nice lesbian joke by AJ there a min ago


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why is this Raw so bad? Survivor Series was too awesome to be followed by this.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

big show blubbering again, i cant take it. :|


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Big Show explaining away heel turn #34242 and it making no sense whatsoever. And a Show/Rowan feud. Yikes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*

So the New Divas champ gets a jobber entrance and ZERO mic time?

Not that I am complaining


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dunno what's more lulzy: WF having seizure for a half hour, Show's Iron-Clad Contract apparently being dead (R.I.P.) according to his promo, or Brie turning heel out of nowhere 4 KNOW RAISIN.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What happened to the website? It literally wasn't loading for like an hour.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Smiling heel Big Show walking down the ramp has been the best thing he has done in a decade.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Upside down Sheamus


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I mean I guess it would be funny if she didn't steal it from The Jersey Shore.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why didn't AJ try to kick out?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ugh, that theme is ear cancer.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

wow Diva matches are getting worse and worse.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Slaughters promo crashed WF :|


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

lol, they really are letting AJ go out with a bang. 

sorry her husband doesn't want to work for your company WWE, jeez.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So Eric Rowan had his name chanted tonight... that's unreal. I have to hand it to WWE. Even if the Wyatt family singles pushes don't pan out, if they ever come back together, they will seem like a stronger team now that each character has had time to grow.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

AJ Doesn't look good mad.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

AJ is a fucking **** man


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dat finish though.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

the bellas are back together after 4 months of feuding with no explanation

do they even care anymore


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

AJLOSESLOL.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

not going to lie I marked when Erick came out let's see how he does in his first single feud


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That atrocious, annoying autotune theme.....

perfectly fitting for the Bellas.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Shut the fuck up AJ.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So are we just going to forget that Brie & Nikki were feuding, or what?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Nikki is far more of a woman then you are AJ.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

OH SHIT, they cut AJ lee off before a pipe bomb promo


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

PIPE BOMB! BOOOOMM!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> :cole "Thanks for returning to the thread, WF Universe. And now we return to our regularly scheduled hilarity."


:bahgawd Bah Gawd! Wrestlingforum was broken in half!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

AJ:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I actually thought AJ was going to quit there


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That just did not get said, did it?

:wow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DAniel Bryan doesn't have STDs LOL
cena might though


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That is so lame :lmao
:lmao

How is anyone supposed to like here? :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Pipebomb


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hell yeah! #Briemode #BellaEra #AJdontwantnone


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Can they stop letting AJ have the mic? She's just embarrassing now.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Half the woman?

AJ is half Brie's size, and AJ barely looks like an adult woman.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What happened to the site?? I couldn't get on here for a hour and a half!!! Did anyone else have this problem??


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So not even gonna try to explain Brie's heel turn? Ooook


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Getem' AJ!


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If you didn't hear it, JBL made me bust out laughing...Maggle cole said Kris Jenner congratulated Nikki Bella via Twitter and JBL said, "Kris is setting up Bruce to challenge her for the divas title" lol ...then you see cole and king laughing in the background. Hilarious.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Somewhere Jay Lethal is laughing at this skipping bitch :ti


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

PIPE BOMB!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Big Show even does face and heel turns in one promo.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

AJ's character sounds bitter as hell.

And it is kind of annoying that nobody is ever allowed to respond to her mic-wise unless you're Stephanie.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

AJ LEE With dem pipebombs! :mark:


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

AJ loses title still gets a bigger reaction than the Bella's, Jesus.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bellas :berried again. Ho hum.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:applause


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ha sluts


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



MaskedKane said:


> Nikki is far more of a woman then you are AJ.


Abso-fucking-lutely. Nikki's got it goin' on.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

AJ Is a moron. She was with like 5 dudes in a 2 year period, and kissed EVERYONE of them. Fuck off you skank.


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Sgt. Slaughter crashed the site


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



mattheel said:


> Can they stop letting AJ have the mic? She's just embarrassing now.


Better than the fucking Bella's.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Still can't get over Upside Down Sheamus
> 
> :lmao


The best thing the big shows said.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Talent is not sexually transmitted.. :monta


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lel


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

haha


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



HHHbkDX said:


> Abso-fucking-lutely. Nikki's got it goin' on.


Buying fake breasts = being more of a woman. :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So Rusev/Lana didn't complete the pledge of allegiance...

... when's that US Title battle royal?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Vårmakos said:


> the bellas are back together after 4 months of feuding with no explanation
> 
> do they even care anymore


At least it seems to be letting AJ open up on them. Wonder what the twins will instagram next to advertise their merchandise. This has been a really boring Raw though so far... Paige probably won't show again and I don't see where the main event is going to being going in terms of story soooo, back to Dragon Age I guess. Now there is how you write something engaging.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Amber B said:


> That is so lame :lmao
> :lmao
> 
> How is anyone supposed to like here? :lmao


Seriously. Was that supposed to be likeable? What happened to "Be A Star"?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I kinda hate how WWE is booking AJ like the female Punk. Just because she is the wife doesn't mean she gotta act like him.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TromaDogg said:


> :bahgawd Bah Gawd! Wrestlingforum was broken in half!


Good Gawd Almighty, Good Gawd Almighty, As God is my Witness, Slaughter and Rusev broke the forums in half. :bahgawd

That no good Son of a Bitch broke the forums :bahgawd

WIll someone please get this rotund demon out of the way :bahgawd


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SovereignVA said:


> *AJ's character sounds bitter as hell.*
> 
> And it is kind of annoying that nobody is ever allowed to respond to her mic-wise unless you're Stephanie.


So did CM Punk but no one complained about him. :draper2


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

AJ going in on the Bellas :lmao


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Erick Rowan is huge, yet moves surprisingly fast. That's fucking scary, if you ask me.

Anyway, what happened to the site for the past half hour? Couldn't get back to it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Paig/AJ vs bellas obvious


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

shootin' straight! mah girl. =)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So Brie randomly turned heel huh?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KingLobos said:


> AJ Is a moron. She was with like 5 dudes in a 2 year period, and kissed EVERYONE of them. Fuck off you skank.


More than kissed. She's definitely enjoyed more of the locker room than either Bella.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Buying fake breasts = being more of a woman. :lmao


Looking like a 15 year old child = being more of a woman :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

db does not have stds. his beard absorbs them


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan could have helped his wife get revenge on her sister for being a slave or give her a title shot but nah


This booking I swear


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> So Rusev/Lana didn't complete the pledge of allegiance...
> 
> ... when's that US Title battle royal?



I mean, daniel bryan is a good guy, he forgives :shrug


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

*What an embarrassing night for AJ. That was terrible.*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



The General said:


> More than kissed. She's definitely enjoyed more of the locker room than either Bella.


I guess Punk has a thing for women that have been around...

Lita.....AJ Lee....


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Joseph92 said:


> What happened to the site?? I couldn't get on here for a hour and a half!!! Did anyone else have this problem??


Same thing for me


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The damn forum crashed on me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Nikki>AJ all day. :yum:


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Buying fake breasts = being more of a woman. :lmao


That ass and curves though. I mean it's all subjective though, everyone prefers the women they prefer. I like this feud because it feels like there's some legit heat between all three of them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Bryan could have helped his wife get revenge on her sister for being a slave or give her a title shot but nah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok good I wasn't the only one confused by that


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Even if it makes zero sense, glad Brie is back to being heel. The Bellas are awful faces.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Brie heel turn confirmed, dat AJ pipe bomb but a little umm 2 faced considering she kissed both the Bella's men :aryalol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So was that scripted or not ? lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I had to update my signature.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



HHHbkDX said:


> Looking like a 15 year old child = being more of a woman :lmao


Nice response. :lmao fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Omega_VIK said:


> The damn forum crashed on me.


Same here, dude. For like more then an hour.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



HHHbkDX said:


> Looking like a 15 year old child = being more of a woman :lmao


So you do believe that fake breasts = being more of a woman?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Well at least AJ didn't retire after that loss. Saving it for TLC I suppose


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yeah, this match we can forget. Forever.


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Adam rose needs to be fired!!!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Buying fake breasts = being more of a woman. :lmao


Even before that she still had dat booty. The breasts have just enhanced her.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

justin gabrielle doing double duty


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why the hell do we have to sit through more of stupid ass Larry the Cable Guy?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Larry the Cable Guy and Santino out with the Bunny. This should be good.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ironcladd1 said:


> The Bellas are awful faces.



they're awful period. ut


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Joseph92 said:


> What happened to the site?? I couldn't get on here for a hour and a half!!! Did anyone else have this problem??


I'm always having trouble using this site, it's like the servers can't handle the amount of users on Show dates.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

They put the bunny and larry the cable guy together


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Can we find out who the damn bunny is tonight, please?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I actually don't mind Larry, he's better than grumpy cat


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

The booking the past 2 nights has me confused.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Nattie's husband! :mark:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So we all endured 4 months of a Bella feud that has now ended with no explanation at all. Umm...okay?


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Who the hell is in the Bunny suit


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:maury
We were expecting so much from this Raw


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This Raw has been the biggest let down of the year.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Flair is the bunny!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



kokepepsi said:


> Bryan could have helped his wife get revenge on her sister for being a slave or give her a title shot but nah
> 
> 
> This booking I swear


:vince5: "There will be *no* common sense and logic in my sports entertainment, damn it!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The flair strut :lol :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Great another "interspecies" match 

:aj3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh FFS is this all they can give Kidd on Raw shit matches with Adam Rose? Really? fucking really? how many more times is this match gonna happen?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KingLobos said:


> I actually don't mind Larry, he's better than grumpy cat


Yea, he was fighting an uphill battle coming in, but he's actually engaged in the action, which is more than we can say for most guest hosts.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Because the Bella twins are so much better than AJ? The entire division is trash right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yup, we are now into the 10:30 dead zone portion of the program.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If ever there wass a time to chant CM Punk over AJ. That was the time. Good effort, Indianapolis...


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

For the 2nd night in a row Adam Rose and the Bunny getting more t.v time then the Divas championship. Guess WWE learned nothing from their own recent Monday Night Wars episode. Man has this second hour or so been a real $#!+ sandwich.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Seriously, where's our US title battle royale? Ain't got time for it now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



DemBoy said:


> So you do believe that fake breasts = being more of a woman?


Never said that, but it's EXTREMELY ironic that AJ calls out others for being less of a woman.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can I get the bunny as a DLC content.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I guess WWE made the decision hey you want to chant CM Punk during her matches, well we'll make her CM Punk in drag. They just straight out booked that entire thing the way they would have done with him. Not even subtle either.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This bunny thing better have a good payoff


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So many things wrong going on at once...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This is the first step to the return of intergender matches. Bray Wyatt will be sister-abigail'ing Paige in six months.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kicked his face off! :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Can we find out who the damn bunny is tonight, please?


No. I'd feel bad for whoever was inside the costume.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

BUNNY IS tHE FUTUTRE GOAT.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



A-C-P said:


> Great another "interspecies" match
> 
> :aj3


I guess Nattie is considered another species.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

so are they implying that Natalya is on the level of a rabbit or that the bunny is a woman


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oakue said:


> So we all endured 4 months of a Bella feud that has now ended with no explanation at all. Umm...okay?



Well at least, maybe, it is over I guess :draper2


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



HHHbkDX said:


> Why the hell do we have to sit through more of stupid ass Larry the Cable Guy?


You don't have to, you fucking mong.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

fpalm WWE is pathetic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Nattie so thick. Lawd jesus.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Natalya is a real woman. :banderas


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Kidd just committed animal cruelty with that back kick. :fact

And why the hell is Nattie wrestling since Bunny is actually a guy?


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Who the hell comes up with these gimmicks :maury


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Adam Rose has the best Spinebuster in the game.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Joseph92 said:


> What happened to the site?? I couldn't get on here for a hour and a half!!! Did anyone else have this problem??


Same thing happened to me. Was wondering what was going on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



The General said:


> Yea, he was fighting an uphill battle coming in, but he's actually engaged in the action, which is more than we can say for most guest hosts.


its more we can say for Lawler and Cole most mondays too


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I don't know if I should bitch about the bunny or Larry the cable guy or Santino.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



King Gimp said:


> You don't have to, you fucking mong.


I'm sorry I insulted Larry the Cable Guy?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I cant stand Adam Rose but his spinebusters are outstanding. And also, Tyson's theme is dope.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

AJ = Brie >>>> Nikki in hotness


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wish we could have seen Natalya and Zayn in a bunny costume go at it for a few minutes.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Larry calling out Cole's shitty joke


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Santino even looks sick of this shit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Well... Adam Rose delivered a sick spinebuster, so the match had that at least.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Shane_O'Mac said:


> Who the hell is in the Bunny suit


its him again


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ok so I was kind of hoping the Bunny would hump Natalya but I kinda wasn't.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Special Guest usually results in poor, corny jokes all around


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wouldn't be surprised if Ryback ate an entire Turkey for Thanksgiving


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

larry should replace michael cole. :agree:


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ryback's humor :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Fucking dreadful. You need crack for this.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

See. Thats the kind of promo Ryback needs to be delivering. The dude should never be serious.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Nattie so thick. Lawd jesus.


:lenny
:homer


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao Ryback. That was so corny, he knows it, and it worked.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> :lenny
> :homer


Gotta love "thickness"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Thanks Renee. Have you met the Big Guy's little guy?"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



mattheel said:


> See. Thats the kind of promo Ryback needs to be delivering. The dude should never be serious.


Exactly!

Cracking terrible jokes and laughing to himself :mark: makes me laugh my ass off every time.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

kariverson said:


> AJ = Brie >>>> Nikki in hotness


Natalya >>>>>>AJ, Nikki, Brie

Not saying I wouldn't bang the later. But if I had a choice it would be in that order. 

The twins count as one.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ok, I'm ready for The Authority to come back.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'll play that "Age of War" game solely for Kate Upton :floyd1


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



DemBoy said:


> So you do believe that fake breasts = being more of a woman?


I know this might come off as a shock to a lot of you.....but we don't know either of them.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Shane_O'Mac said:


> Who the hell is in the Bunny suit



Justin Gabriel. Funny thing is he was wrestling earlier and Did the EXACT same spin kick to the gut the bunny always does lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



HHHbkDX said:


> I'm sorry I insulted Larry the Cable Guy?


Sorry lol, In a bad mood.

Anyway fuck that cable guy, that being said, don't act like you have to sit through it, walk away from this shit like me for a few minutes.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KingLobos said:


> Gotta love "thickness"


I want Kaitlyn back :trips5


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KingLobos said:


> Gotta love "thickness"


Still never gonna beat Mickie James :yum::yum::yum:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Natalya >>>>>>AJ, Nikki, Brie
> 
> Not saying I wouldn't bang the later. But if I had a choice it would be in that order.
> 
> The twins count as one.


BBW fetish? Each to his own I guess.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> I want Kaitlyn back :trips5


Her thickness was nice but her yellow teeth were a turn off.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena drops Ziggler with the AA and then reinstates The Authority as RAW goes off the air. Bring it.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Créole Heat said:


> Somewhere Jay Lethal is laughing at this skipping bitch :ti


Who's this Jay Lethal guy? 
:aj3


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

together!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:ti Big E's preacher voice


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:krillin


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Black Church gimmick? LMFAO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yeah, they have to be heels with this gimmick.

Or the sorriest faces ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

We''re black you see, so we have to stereotype it up in dis hizzzouse!


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This woods, big e and Kofi promos make me laugh...lol at big E dancing haha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh god now they got these ****** jukin and jiving. I can't take this:lmao

They are about to get WASHED so quick.


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Big E :ti


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



HHHbkDX said:


> I'll play that "Age of War" game solely for Kate Upton :floyd1


I doubt she's played anything other than Verlander's balls


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

A New Day next monday :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

kariverson said:


> BBW fetish? Each to his own I guess.


Haha yeah but not ridiculously big. With all due respect to those big women.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Big-E looked fucking terrified.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I like how their keeping the crowd blocked off.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Coonin and Boonin


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Big E doing that cabbage patch is seriously one of the funniest things I've ever seen LMAO

There is NO WAY that these promos aren't a swerve.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I am willing to give New Day a chance :saul


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

These new day vignettes are hilarious, sadly they're the new 3mb.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This entire segment :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ryback botched that line haha


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:maury


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ryback just went full Ambrose.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ryback needs a Rye Snack


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

uhhhhhhhh


What




STOOPID


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"YOU LITTLE DEVIL BASTARD CHILD" :lmao

YOU FORGOT YOUR NUTS STUPID!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

They have a all-black choir behind them, Big E's screaming in the voice of a reverend, and the background music is rap. Talking about a new day, clinging onto age-old stereotypes :lol


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

A protein shake with extra protein :maury


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This Ryback is great. Serious Ryback is not great.

With that said...feel bad for Kane.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ryback must have extremely smelly farts. Just saying.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

You forgot your Nuts Stupid


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



King Gimp said:


> Sorry lol, In a bad mood.
> 
> Anyway fuck that cable guy, that being said, don't act like you have to sit through it, walk away from this shit like me for a few minutes.


:HA No problem. Yeah, this shit sucks so bad, but I'm not really even concentrating on it. I looked up for a while after doing other stuff for a bit and saw that bum on TV.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

dat ryback push lasted all of 2ep of raw
:ti


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



A-C-P said:


> Well at least, maybe, it is over I guess :draper2


Hallefuckinglujah


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

New Day are heels. No other way.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

lol

Why do I like Ryback??? He is so bad at everything but awesome at the same time.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hahhaha at rybacks you forgot your nuts


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Renee :done


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL Ryback


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

STOOPID! :jay2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The Big Guy is always hungry


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



XDarkholmeX said:


> Who's this Jay Lethal guy?
> :aj3


Jay Lethal dated Aj Lee.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

hahaha Ryback is awesome


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Did Ryback call him a bastard?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*

Well I see we have reached the Cena leeches portion of tonight's program


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena leeching off Ziggler 

THE LEECH


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Feels so good to see Ziggler as part of the super friends for once 

CENA, YOU DIDN'T DO SHIT! VANILLA DOUCHE.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

... This company needs to never, ever fully get rid of Kane.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So is Ziggler not allowed to appear without Cena now?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Hey dolph it seems like you're really getting over big now, mind if I latch on to you?" :cena5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Renee looking amazing tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



DashingRKO said:


> A New Day next monday :mark:












So fucking stoked. :dance


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Lmfao that was just too much, Kane has his back turned and hears "The big guys HUNGRY!" looks up like "Not this fucking guy".


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sting  where are you


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

New Day can't wait :mark:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVwzBGrN_ss


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Go away John, nobody likes you. Renee, you can stay on my screen as long as you like.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Can Cena turn heel tonight? I just can't stand him anymore.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wait, Cena is running the place??


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Renee marking out at every face promo is so fucking adorable. I wanna skype her so hard.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Poor Ziggler can't even talk. Cena with dat vintage leeching


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Got this uncomfortable feeling in my stomach that they're going to have Ziggler turn heel on Cena at the end of the night.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ShowStopper said:


> Renee looking amazing tonight.


^^^


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dolph looked a little pissed when Cena cut him off there


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Renee marking out at every face promo is so fucking adorable. I wanna skype her so hard.


:maury haha Skype.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

It's not even the line Ryback had, it was his delivery. Fucking amazing.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

John Cena heel turn and he'll be the Raw GM!


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Fuckery incoming????

Can't imagine a clean win over Seth helping anyone.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Zigglers face when Cena said "because of Sting" lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ryback back to being fucking awesome. He's just so much better at being funny. :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



mattheel said:


> So is Ziggler not allowed to appear without Cena now?



I really wish they had Ziggler tell Cena to fuck off (the PG equivalent) there


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Sting  where are you


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



El_Absoluto said:


> lol
> 
> Why do I like Ryback??? He is so bad at everything but awesome at the same time.


If bad couldn't be awesome, I wouldn't have a Halloween III poster on my wall.

Ryback is more entertaining than Reigns to me, yet one guy is going to main event mania and the other will probably be jobbing in the opener. There's no justice in the world, folks.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Créole Heat said:


> Poor Ziggler can't even talk. Cena with dat vintage leeching :Jay2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ctorresc04 said:


> Got this uncomfortable feeling in my stomach that they're going to have Ziggler turn heel on Cena at the end of the night.


There wouldn't be a point for him to turn heel tonight. If he was going to turn heel he would have done so last night since he had an incentive in The Authority offering him what ever he wanted.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I can't be the only one who finds these wwe lego faces eerie.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Sting  where are you


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wait the forum went down so I didn't get to ask this, but shouldn't we be getting a battle royale because Lana and Rusev never finished the pledge of allegiance?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ShowStopper said:


> Renee looking amazing tonight.


Hell yeah. :allen1


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ziggler seemed a little upset there. Wouldn't be surprised if he turned on Cena tonight.

Still can't get over WWE having the blacks go through this jive turkey shit. It's been the highlight of the show for me.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Looked like Cena was jealous that Ziggler & Sting we're getting all the attention...typical


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So anyone else find it funny that the "Lego" John Cena looks exactly the same as the human John Cena?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ctorresc04 said:


> Got this uncomfortable feeling in my stomach that they're going to have Ziggler turn heel on Cena at the end of the night.


glad I'm not the only one looks like heel ziggler is coming back :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



RatedR10 said:


> It's not even the line Ryback had, it was his delivery. Fucking amazing.


Yeah, that guy could literally say anything and make it golden if they let him just be himself.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Still can't stop laughing at Ryback, got to love the big guy despite his faults!


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If a Cena heel turn was ever appropriate. Never going to happen though.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I miss Triple H


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ctorresc04 said:


> Got this uncomfortable feeling in my stomach that they're going to have Ziggler turn heel on Cena at the end of the night.


Id love that. I know it sucks that he's legit over, and he should get his chance to be the guy. but they were never going to give him his face spotlight over Cena. Id rather him be heel against Cena (which would likely take Cena out of the Rollins/Orton main event).


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TromaDogg said:


>


That fucking grin of his :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hey Ziggler, I see you're stealing the show.


Be a shame if someone....brought it back. :cena5


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Anyone else hope they vote for Harper and Henry? I'd just love that, just a big middle finger to them. That is if the votes are even legit.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

LOL at Ryback trolling Kane. Did he really just call him a little devil bastard child . LOL more of these Ryback segments please.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



RatedR10 said:


> It's not even the line Ryback had, it was his delivery. Fucking amazing.


exactly. it was awesome :lol :lol :lol :lol

:Jordan


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Markus123 said:


> Still can't stop laughing at Ryback, got to love the big guy despite his faults!


His faults had a lot to do with his booking. They were booking him as some cookie cutter meathead baby face. Does not suit him. He was suited well tonigh.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Dubbletrousers said:


> Wait the forum went down so I didn't get to ask this, but shouldn't we be getting a battle royale because Lana and Rusev never finished the pledge of allegiance?


You'll probably get it on Smackdown


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

FUcking John, ZIggler won it!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



LigerJ81 said:


> You'll probably get it on Smackdown


Welp I'm pissed.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Really kind of a weak pop for Dolph


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lenny2 I wonder who the WWE universe picked


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ziggler heel turn anyone?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Didn't he have a blue shirt last night? :maury


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Just get Seth on my TV already.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

God he is a jackass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ziggler heel turn anyone?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

No lie but Ryback has become the star of the show...he just makes me burst out laughing with his delivery, his calling himself "the big guy", when he does the "finish it!" During his match I find myself repeating it, it just sounds awesome. I really hope he gets to be a bigger star, guy is hilarious and great to watch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What do you know? 

Ronald McDonald and a batch of curly fries have formed a tag team.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If Ziggler turns heel, I'm going to be incredibly pissed.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bet you guys Ziggler turns heel and screws over Cena. Why? Because it's WWE that's why.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else hope they vote for Harper and Henry? I'd just love that, just a big middle finger to them. That is if the votes are even legit.


Harper and Henry could have 100% of the votes and they'll still say mercury and noble got the most


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Pro Cena crowd tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Call a DQ finish


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ShowStopper said:


> Ziggler heel turn anyone?


You can see it coming from a mile away.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan to turn heel here.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Goat face troll


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

They are going to turn the big baby face from survivor series heel just for the lulz :garrett


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ShowStopper said:


> Ziggler heel turn anyone?


They would do this for no damn reason.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Noble and Mercury main eventing fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena is just one fake son of a bitch. He just oozes the two faced politician vibe. Shows one face but you know what is really underneath the clean facade.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> There wouldn't be a point for him to turn heel tonight. If he was going to turn heel he would have done so last night since he had an incentive in The Authority offering him what ever he wanted.


The story writes itself. Ziggler eliminated 3 members of Team Authority by himself and it's Sting who gets the credit. Ziggler could turn on Cena for hogging the spotlight once again tonight.

There has been no mention of Ziggler getting his rematch for the IC Title, which implies that they've got other plans for him. It also seems there has been no mention of Brock Lesnar tonight either. What are you left with, a TLC match between Ziggler and Cena?


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Someone turning heel here. Has that feel


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Bryan.







:mark:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"What a reaction?" Cole? Are you stupid? They're booing him out the building!!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Swerve, Cena turns heel and brings The Authority back. lel


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena and Bryan heel turn and form new Authority with Bella's :hmm:


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

You really think after a Big Show turn, a Sting appearance and the Authority leaving that they'd do another turn? Nah.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Gee I wonder who his partners will be?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What if tonight we actually got.....the Cena heel turn instead? :hmm: :russo


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wait a minute? So if Show's feuding with Rowan and not Cena, then who's Cena gonna...

:ziggler2

Oh no. fpalm


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena heel turn, not Ziggler. No joke.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ctorresc04 said:


> The story writes itself. Ziggler eliminated 3 members of Team Authority by himself and it's Sting who gets the credit. Ziggler could turn on Cena for hogging the spotlight once again tonight.
> 
> There has been no mention of Ziggler getting his rematch for the IC Title, which implies that they've got other plans for him. It also seems there has been no mention of Brock Lesnar tonight either. What are you left with, a TLC match between Ziggler and Cena?


Good point. But let's see.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TripleG said:


> What do you know?
> 
> Ronald McDonald and a batch of curly fries have formed a tag team.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Bryan to turn heel here.


I would :mark: so hard.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Damn, Bryan looks like an extra dirty hippie tonight. Must be hard having a bipolar wife.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

oh. 93%


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"Why would people pick two guys who are wrestlers as well?"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Joseph92 said:


> Gee I wonder who his partners will be?


Punk and Benoit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

J and J Security finally making their in-ring debut as a team! :mark: :dance


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I like J&J Security.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What a shock!


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

C'mon Cena heel turn!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Can't believe there's no Sting tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Didn't we get Cena and Dolph 2 years ago at TLC.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Who does Rollins feud with if Ziggler turns on Cena? Orton coming?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Umm...What did Rollins just say?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

lol rollins with the f bomb right in front of the camera


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ironcladd1 said:


> Damn, Bryan looks like an extra dirty hippie tonight. Must be hard having a bipolar wife.


nah he just washed his hair and its not slicked and grungey like it usually is.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Please give us a J&J Security v Miz and Mizdow feud, please, please, please - the LOLs will never end.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Piped in Cena chants


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This RAW has been shit, no Sting just a bunch of useless garbage.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Rollins cursing


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

J&J Security could win the tag titles right now and hold them for 6 months.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

3 former ROH Champions involved in the main event of Raw

Surreal


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

J&J wrestling in their suits :ti


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

It's so funny that J and J are so happy to be wrestling!!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

noble & mercury are so pumped. fucking hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

OMG they referenced the Cruiserweight Title


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The only thing I can remember of Noble is when he was with Nidia


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Actual Jamie Noble chants


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WWE apps polls are so fake!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So they find out at the beginning of the night they might be wrestling tonight and they don't/can't get into wrestling gear?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Just had to teach my grandma how to get on netflix over the phone. I need your prayers guys


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hory shet, Bradshaw actually remembered that Noble is a 1-time Cruiserweight Champion. :clap


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



KINGPIN said:


> Wait a minute? So if Show's feuding with Rowan and not Cena, then who's Cena gonna...
> 
> :ziggler2
> 
> Oh no. fpalm


Unless they're going with Cena and Rollins.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Noble is a good wrestlers why act like he sucks


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

''Time has passed both men by'' Oh the irony of that statement Cole.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Who does Rollins feud with if Ziggler turns on Cena? Orton coming?


Thats my guess.


LOL at rollins facepalm!!!


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The E has donde an amazing job with Rollins heel run, I can't stand his character even though I know he is amazing.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Shield 2.0


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh my god Noble and Mercury with this three stooges shit, I can't stop laughing, this is fucking great :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So are we suppose to believe they forgot how to wrestle?


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Soooooooo, I want the authority back, like by next week


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Noble and Mercury make Seth look huge.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Shield 2.0 right here guys. Noble must be Ambrose because he's a cra-zy guy.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Haha that was great.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Shield 2.0!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Really a commercial already?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



birthday_massacre said:


> Noble is a good wrestlers why act like he sucks


Actual irony that Cena might have the worst in-ring skills of the 5 that are there (I think he's decent btw)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



birthday_massacre said:


> Noble is a good wrestlers why act like he sucks


because they think that wrestling fans are stupid with short term memory.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Y2-Jerk said:


> The only thing I can remember of Noble is when he was with Nidia


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

If Ziggler turns heel here this is officially one of the worst Raws in recent memory. It's been horrible. At least The Big Guy gave me a laugh though.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Guys. A heel turn is better for Ziggler in the long run. We should all know this. We know what will happen if he continues to be Cena's super pal...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Shield 2.0. . .


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



JDTheAlpha said:


> lol rollins with the f bomb right in front of the camera


'The last hour of Monday Night Raw will now be known as Raw Is War!'


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TheLooseCanon said:


> So are we suppose to believe they forgot how to wrestle?


Yes.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Theres 5minutes left of the show and we are going to commercials ,why not


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



The General said:


> Cena heel turn, not Ziggler. No joke.


:loseti:heston:hahaHA:henry3

On a random raw?
Are you people serious now...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wow so they're making these 2 look like they've never wrestled before? I know they was cruiserweights but damn they could wrestle. Whats with the the 3 stooges shit?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



birthday_massacre said:


> Noble is a good wrestlers why act like he sucks


Because he's small and WWE is biased against smaller wrestlers? His actual talent has nothing to do with it.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

People will cheer Ziggler more if he turns on Cena, would be a big mistake unless Vince wants another heel being cheered for.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



birthday_massacre said:


> nah he just washed his hair and its not slicked and grungey like it usually is.


So he looks his best tonight :lmao


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



mattheel said:


> Guys. A heel turn is better for Ziggler in the long run. We should all know this. We know what will happen if he continues to be Cena's super pal...


A Cena heel turn would be so much better, it's not even close.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I sense HHH returning, not sure they'll turn Ziggler, they can't be that dumb.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



mattheel said:


> Guys. A heel turn is better for Ziggler in the long run. We should all know this. We know what will happen if he continues to be Cena's super pal...


Sadly we also know what happens when a heel is in a feud with him.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

#pushnoble


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



birthday_massacre said:


> Noble is a good wrestlers why act like he sucks


I remember when he was ROH champ, feuding with Bryan.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The in ring return of Mercury and Noble. :mark:


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



mattheel said:


> Id love that. I know it sucks that he's legit over, and he should get his chance to be the guy. but they were never going to give him his face spotlight over Cena. Id rather him be heel against Cena (which would likely take Cena out of the Rollins/Orton main event).


There's plenty of room for more than one babyface at the top though. You can have five:

John Cena
Roman Reigns
Daniel Bryan
Dean Ambrose
Dolph Ziggler

Then every other babyface is a midcarder.

I guess it was easier to spread it out when there was a brand split.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



MaskedKane said:


> A Cena heel turn would be so much better, it's not even close.


Agree 100%. Wont happen though...Sadly


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't think either of them are turning heel.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Damn J&J make Rey mysterio look like a giant


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ironcladd1 said:


> Damn, Bryan looks like an extra dirty hippie tonight. *Must be hard having a bipolar wife.*


:lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



ironcladd1 said:


> So he looks his best tonight :lmao


They don't call him "Dirty Dan" fer nothin'.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Dolph turning heel would be the dumbest fucking thing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SVETV988_fan said:


> because they think that wrestling fans are stupid with short term memory.


And Vince was probably like DOH when JBL said Noble was an ex cruiser weight champion ha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



SAMCRO said:


> Wow so they're making these 2 look like they've never wrestled before? I know they was cruiserweights but damn they could wrestle. Whats with the the 3 stooges shit?


I shake my head and wonder if people around here even understand wrestling.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Superkick said:


> Dolph turning heel would be the dumbest fucking thing.


Well it is the WWE.......


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stingers splash by Ziggler!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Markus123 said:


> Sadly we also know what happens when a heel is in a feud with him.


You're right. Ziggler is effed.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

As long as no ladders are involved Joey Mercury should be just fine.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Superkick said:


> Dolph turning heel would be the dumbest fucking thing.



So that means that this is what the WWE will do then?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

From MNM to J&J.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Omg a Cena heel turn would be so epic and appropriate, imagine he attacks Ziggler and announces he's rehiring The Authority and joins them? I would probably have a heart attack from excitement. But sadly WWE will never turn fuck boy bucket head heel, need those t shirt sells. Even though its more than obvious the fucker is more corporate than anyone in The Auithority.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Rollins has an A+ heel look.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

No top mega heel. Cena has to turn heel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Natecore said:


> I shake my head and wonder if people around here even understand wrestling.


If they had different names or even used their real names then its one thing to pretend they can't wrestle. But they are using their in ring kayfabe names and JLB even brought up Noble being for ex champion.

So it is stupid for the WWE to pretend they can't wrestle.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Heels > Faces so I wouldn't mind Ziggler heel turn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Cena turning on Dolph makes more sense. Getting the spotlight last night and not him. Ziggler turning on Cena for what? He fought for team Cena last night.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jamie noble and joey mercury in the main event. Only in 2014.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

commentary just fpalm


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Just like Survivor Series, Cena sitting out


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Whoa Noble is actually bringing the pain!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I'm just dumbfounded that WWE is persisting with having Swagger job to Rusev again. Why? Are they that desperate? Is their roster THAT thin? Welp, at least we know the outcome already.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

for some weird reason they can wrestle now, and they were stumbling all over each other 5 minutes ago :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Especially atrocious announcing in this main event match.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Didn't know Rollins was rocking that chest hair tonight. Looking so damn manly


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why is this match so competitive if Noble and Mercury are suppose to be stooges?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



mattheel said:


> Rollins has an A+ heel look.





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> That's why I compare him to Triple H.


^


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

5 moves time


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ever since last night John Cena has taken a permanent residence on the apron watching the match


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Something has to happen to end the show


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cena turning on Dolph makes more sense. Getting the spotlight last night and not him. Ziggler turning on Cena for what? He fought for team Cena last night.


Exactly. If he was going to turn heel he would have done so when authority offered him whatever he wanted.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Boo this shit, Indianapolis. Boo it hard.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Like seeing J&J not looking like complete fuck ups now... maybe in another 15 years when they reach closer to Patterson/Brisco age when they were stooges then could have gotten away with the "idiotic stooges" role. Right now, they are just too close to their careers to get away with it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena is really sloppy tonight


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Mercury with the tremendous sell of the 5-knuckle shuffle.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ziggler even oversells a tag :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Pls WWE.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

No heel turn yet. Have to have a better ending than this!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol @ Ziggler going to turn heel.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

lol lame


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Is it just me or did Cena get heat when he got tagged in?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They finally called zigglers kick a superkick!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

No Ziggler heel turn. Thank God.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

No Heel turn?


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

DBry has the world in his hands


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Something has to happen now. If that was the end of Raw this was the most horrible ending ever!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Shittiest RAW of the year


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This ending sucks.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

ANONYMOUS GM


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Holy shit, a Raw without a DQ ending.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Da fuck?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What the fuck.......


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

oh fuck me not this


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Marking the fuck out.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao holy shit


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh my god. Fucking Hornswoggle is back in power.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh no fpalm please fucking no


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Anonymous GM Hornswoggle?


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

ITS BACK HORNSWOGGLE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

OH MY FUCKING GOD.....THEY'RE BRINGING THAT STUPID HORSE SHIT BACK?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

THE ANONYMOUS RAW GM LIVES AGAIN!!! :maury


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:wall


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL Ladies and Gentlemen I have just received an email from the anonymous raw general manager. 

Back to 2011


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol this shit again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

OH NO don't tell me the Anonymous raw GM is back FFS


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

ANON GM IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol What?!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

oh.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Wow.:lol

Awful.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

They can't be serious :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!secret GM again. They don't have ideas.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Anon GM. IM MARKING THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh no....


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

new Raw GM is....MICHAEL COLE!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

OH MY GAWD!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Fuck OFF Bryan! What had Seth done to you???


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wasn't Hornswoggle the anonymous Raw GM? :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shane_O'Mac (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh Vince :ti


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

The anonymous Raw GM! :mark: :maury


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh boy


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hornrswoggle is back in charge?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

When was that set up?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

GOAT GM Returns!!!!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

the facepalms from king & jbl. i've never laughed so hard :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

what a boring shitty raw.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

And I quote :cole


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:ti


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Swerve. Cole just turned heel?


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

ANONYMOUS RAW GM :maury


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Are you fuckingggggggggg serious?! This shit again


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This shit again?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Stone Cold?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WHAT?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Oh ffs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Fucking terrible.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WHO PUT THAT THERE? IT WASN'T THERE ALL NIGHT :lmao


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

"This has been the most enjoyable RAW that i can remember!" :lawler:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What???? What????? What??????


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

BNB. Please...


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Mike Adamle?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That was the big swerve? Fuck this company.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What in the fuck hahahahahahaha


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What in the hell is going on? Someone was having seizures....


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

How can they do this shit again when they said it was Hornswoggle? Is it supposed to be someone else now?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

AWFUL ENDING:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Why?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao :lmao :lmao This is EXTREMELY FUCKING SHITTY.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What the flying fuck was that?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hahahhahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

what in the fuck was that ending


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WWE is going t o goo out of business lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

This fucking company...


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

RAW WRITERS ON LSDDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

And they just ruined a pretty good RAW....in literally 2 seconds. And the constant beeps? Really?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

But it was revealed the anonymous gm was Hornswoggle are you fucking kidding me fpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

We already know it's fucking Hornswoggle fpalm


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WTF :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

HAHAHAHAHAHA

Everybody dropping character and laughing about the GM sound going off. HAHAHA


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I only started watching again in May 2013. What is this "anonymous Raw GM"?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

NOOOOOOO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NO NON NONONOONNOONONONONONONO

NO ANONYMOUS GENERAL MANAGER!!!

FUCK YOU AUTHORITY HATERS?? IS THIS WHAT YOU WANTED???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Yeah I think I won't be watching for a while. Abysmal.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

jesus christ


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WHAT IN THE FUCKS WAS THAT?

TERRIBLE RAW jesus christ


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Was that a botch?


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

LEL That was top notch cringe


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Greatest Raw ending ever.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That ending was so stupid :lmao

Raw was pretty bad. I didn't expect it to be fantastic, but I thought it'd be a bit better than it was.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao:lmao Wtf was going on there? :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So I'm guessing the reveal will go from Hornswoggle to............ El Torito fpalm


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

At least Ziggler didn't turn heel...


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Fucking awful


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

What in the literal flying fuck did I just watch


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Joseph92 said:


> Something has to happen now. If that was the end of Raw this was the most horrible ending ever!


It would be been better if it just ended like that HA
they found the one thing to make it the most horrible ending ever ha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't think of anything new so go back to 2011. These fucking hicks.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WHAT A FUCKING ENDING :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought edge killed the anonymous raw gm.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

For real?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

That ring spam, the anonymous Raw GM's laptop has Wrestlingforum instant post notifications on :ti


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hornswoggle at it again.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



TwistedLogic said:


> WHO PUT THAT THERE? IT WASN'T THERE ALL NIGHT :lmao


:cole EMAIL FROM THE ANONYMOUS RAW GM OUTTA NOWHERE!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That ending was pure trolling fuckery.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

WTF?


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

Worst raw I've seen this year


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hahaha, that was fucking awful.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

:lmao I hope that was an actual fuck up at the end because that would be hilarious.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

LMAO. That was the greatest troll ending ever. Don't worry guys that was a one time thing just to absolutely drive the internet crazy. We will get a real GM next week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I laughed.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Something had to have gone wrong in the back which made them re-write the show in a hurry. How else could the show be that bad after last night?


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

You have got to be joking. No no no no no no. PLEASE NO


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Ok this was horrible. Any momentum from last night officially gone. They are fucking idiots.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Lien said:


> Greatest Raw ending ever.


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Makes sense. Cena gets to choose who becomes the GM. Apparently a computer says otherwise. Goodjob WWE, you prove to be a bunch of fucktards again.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I love how these anonymous GM emails are several sentences long, yet respond to things that happened in the ring less than 5 seconds before.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Can we have HHH back now?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Can't think of anything new so go back to 2011. These fucking hicks.


Does that mean CM Punk is back? :cheer


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Ok this was horrible. Any momentum from last night officially gone. They are fucking idiots.


You were expecting continuity? :maury


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

You guys are fucking morons. Obviously it's a new anonymous GM. anonymous means it could be anybody  or is that too hard to understand?

Raw ended like 10 mins earlier than usual.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

This is HHH's doing. He doesn't want to be missed so their going to make us suffer this again... Make everyone miss the authority. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

well, that was a load of crap.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I watched Raw tonight because I wanted to see the fallout of the ppv. Looks like it's back to only watching the ppvs until my subscription is over.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Not the ending I was expecting after that awesome main event last night. Anonymous GM is back and Rollins :bron3


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Out of all things and ideas that you can bring back....


you choose that


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

So disappointing after all the build-up from last night. Could have been such a memorable Raw. Why bring Bryan back before he can actually fight? Where is Orton? Such a waste. Hope next week delivers more than this.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

How to ruin 3 hours worth of a decent Raw in just 30 seconds.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

I can't take the anonymous gm again. PLEASE GOD SOMEONE DESTROY THAT LAPTOP LIKE STONECOLD LOL

night guys. cool Raw, great matches, and minimum awful segments.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*



sharkboy22 said:


> And they just ruined a pretty good RAW....in literally 2 seconds. And the constant beeps? Really?


a pretty good Raw? :lol :lol :Lol wtf were you watching son?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Hornswoggle had enough of this bullshit.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

I guess we are all supposed to forget that they revealed that Hornswoggle was doing this computer GM thing last time?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread - MORE BLACKS PREACHING & DANCING*

Actually crying laughing at the beeps going off and everyone laughing at it with Cole putting his hands out in a 'nothing to do with me' way, if ever a moment summed up WWE at the moment.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*

What is the logic behind reigniting Swagger/Rusev? Can someone provide input? :hmm:


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



rybacker said:


> Worst raw I've seen this year


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That ending was just terrible.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Way to piss away any goodwill they built from Survivor Series last night. The last hour of RAW tonight was terrible. Wtf?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*

Knowing them, the thing continuing to go off was probably scripted :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> What is the logic behind reigniting Swagger/Rusev? Can someone provide input? :hmm:


Swagger to go over in a redemption storyline.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Not the ending I was expecting after that awesome main event last night. Anonymous GM is back and Rollins :bron3


He'll live, he's still their top heel.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

that finish :lol :lol :lol :lol I can't stop :lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Can we have HHH back now?


HHH told US! HE TOLD US WE WILL BE PLEADING FOR THE AUTHORITY TO BE BACK!!! PLEASE HHH SAVE US!!!


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!! Give us back trips and steph for the love of God!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Christmas came early: Someone used the Dragon Balls to wish the Anonymous RAW GM back to life. God bless us, everyone. :dance


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Who the heck reinstated that guy? Last we heard Bryan was the GM. That's... random. I imagine this is probably how Triple H comes back. Anonymous GM acts as a dictator for the next few months, is never revealed, and Cena reinstates Trips and Steph while the Anonymous GM disappears again until we need him to fill space.


Overall that was a good episode of RAW. Opening segment was good, Kane was funny, Ambrose/Harper was good, guys like Ziggler and Sandow are getting pushed, even the Bunny and Big Show segments weren't bad. Everything advanced something. Hell even Larry was an alright guest host. Overall that was enjoyable.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

JBL's reaction was fucking priceless throwing his pencil away and burying his head in the table :aryalol 

So this is how they get Cena to bring back The Authority fpalm


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> What is the logic behind reigniting Swagger/Rusev? Can someone provide input? :hmm:


Swagger gets his win back.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Where is Orton?


Glad that New Mexico has wifi or else him as GM would suck


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Insipid, Dull, underwhelming, disjointed, depressing ...

Not feeling 
1) How for the past months, the faces are going over the heels with ease. There isn't one heel seeming dominant right now except rusev and Harper, and I only say that because they haven't lost their belts.
2) This Anonymous Raw GM was so annoying, and terribly executed last time around, why go back?
3) I actually want Reigns to come back now, turn heel, cause obviously nobody else will turn, and have him and a face champion Cena main event Mania. That's what I want. 


I feel like they are really fucking up with Cesaro, Rollins, and Rose; plus, they are stalling on a new day for no reason. 


If it wasn't for the Bellas, I would take a break until Royal Rumble. I'm actually surprised ratings are up.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> What is the logic behind reigniting Swagger/Rusev? Can someone provide input? :hmm:


Yeah that was bizarre, they must have no idea what to do with Rusev at the moment so I guess Swag gets fed to him again.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I really think Vince has lost his mind... that is the only way to make sense of how off the wall stupid and cracked the episode was. Someone get him into a nursing home quick before he accidentally burns the arena down!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



Créole Heat said:


> Knowing them, the thing continuing to go off was probably scripted :lmao


WWE bringing the troll to the IWC. 
:hunter "I give this place 2...3 weeks tops." 
The show was truly abysmal without the Authority.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

You guys are nuts that ending was great. The Anonymous GM is the most stupid obnoxious thing in history. They know that. The Authority is going to try to make things so bad that Cena will have to put them back in power. Fucking Hilarious.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Who the heck reinstated that guy? Last we heard Bryan was the GM. That's... random. I imagine this is probably how Triple H comes back. Anonymous GM acts as a dictator for the next few months, is never revealed, and Cena reinstates Trips and Steph while the Anonymous GM disappears again until we need him to fill space.
> 
> 
> Overall that was a good episode of RAW. Opening segment was good, Kane was funny, Ambrose/Harper was good, guys like Ziggler and Sandow are getting pushed, even the Bunny and Big Show segments weren't bad. Everything advanced something. Hell even Larry was an alright guest host. Overall that was enjoyable.


yes, a good RAW

A erick and big show feud :mark:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

It makes no sense really. They acted like they always had an anonymous GM after all this time like it wasn't revealed to be that midget.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They really are wanting to go out of business aren't they


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> Can we have HHH back now?


HHH booked this computer general manager thing perfectly. You already want him back. Think about it....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Vince: JOHN CENA IS THE MAIN EVENT IN THIS BUSINESS!! HE DRAWS RATINGS!! Wait until you hear how bad it sounds......


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Christmas came early: Someone used the Dragon Balls to wish the Anonymous RAW GM back to life. God bless us, everyone. :dance


Hell yeah! :cheer :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Swagger to go over in a redemption storyline.


:maury

No, seriously, give me a legit answer.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Watching a bad RAW with a really bad migraine is probably the worst thing you can do. I almost died.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Can we have HHH back now?


Dear God, no. The reason Raw ended 15 minutes early is because he wasn't bloating the running time with all his hot air, rambling promos. Th opening was bad enough.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> that finish :lol :lol :lol :lol I can't stop :lol


Cena and Cole laughing at it just makes it even funnier, they want a dramatic ending and that's what happens. :lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

LongHessa said:


> HHH booked this computer general manager thing perfectly. You already want him back. Think about it....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thing is I never wanted him gone!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I want Bryan to come back next week... "How does this thing work? I'm bad with technology... (breaks laptop over his knee) Is this how you turn it on?"


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I get what they're doing but it still sucks. 
They put on an awful RAW tonight just for their Authority storyline.
Bryan. Cable Guy. Bunny. Bellas back together. Mercury and Noble in the main event. Anonymous GM. Trollololololol. 

You win WWE. Bring back The Authority.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



Dubbletrousers said:


> Swagger gets his win back.


Please give me a legit answer.




elo said:


> Yeah that was bizarre, they must have no idea what to do with Rusev at the moment so I guess Swag gets fed to him again.


Finally, a legit answer.

My question is why Swagger? :hmm: Could feed someone else, tbh, maybe...


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe Trips and Steph are actually, genuinely, for real making Raw terrible until we literally are begging them to come back.

THE REALITY ERA LIVES!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Cyber Monday *

*Main Event*
Dolph Zigger vs Seth Rollins

*Choose the Loser's Fate* 
John Cena vs Big Show

*No Holds Barred match*
Wyatt vs Ambrose

IC Match, USA Match, Tag Match , Divas , Street Fight


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

WTF. My eyes are bleeding from watching this shit. Could have used today to elevate Ziggler, but we had dancing bunnies, crappy gimmick of fandango, revisionist history and cena leaching. 

And it should have been a squash match at the end.


Vince is just demented now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Since they're digging up the past when is Keven Federline gonna come back and beat Lesnar?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lien said:


> Maybe Trips and Steph are actually, genuinely, for real making Raw terrible until we literally are begging them to come back.
> 
> THE REALITY ERA LIVES!


That is now the storyline excuse as to why the show is always shit.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Good to see Noble actually got some sort of offense in tonight and he wasn't made to be a jobber. His stuff was always good back in the day, especially his Indy run in the early 2000s. Just heard Sting didn't show up at all which is garbage. Judging by posts I've read I didn't miss much In the first two and a half hours.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They could have gone with Ryback, but they're damn determined to re-job Swags to Rusev.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

I get that this is all part of a masterplan but life's too short to sit through shows like that.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Please give me a legit answer.


They lazy


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I liked commisioner Bryan. Too bad we won't see him for months now.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That is now the storyline excuse as to why the show is always shit.


True. It's Inception-level stuff, this.

Fair play WWE. Impervious to criticism by stating that it's the on-screen plan to make things terrible.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

- If WWE isn't gonna go with Swagger to beat Rusev, there is no point in doing another match

- Not really worried about Ziggler getting dissed for the most part because this could be used to fuel a Ziggler heel turn, so I'll just wait and see

- Heath Slater deserves a US Title shot!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Next week! LOOK FORWARD TO... 

THE RETURN OF THE DEMON KANE! 
Mason Ryan RETURNS! 
Bo Dallas vs. The Bunny!
Teddy Long makes a tag team match! Big Show and Mark Henry vs. Justin Gabriel and Fandango!
Slater Gator vs. Los Matadores in a pinata on a pole match!
Michael Cole vs. Hornswoggle!
Little People's Court Part II!
Oklahoma returns!









Boogeyman and Little Boogeyman!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

what a pathetic post big 4 ppv raw,
Survivor series was bad enough with promos,a bunny and stupid booking, this raw was even worse


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official OMG ITS ACTUALLY STING Discussion Thread - 11/24/14*



Dubbletrousers said:


> They lazy


Thank you.



DGenerationMC said:


> - If WWE isn't gonna go with Swagger to beat Rusev, there is no point in doing another match
> 
> - Not really worried about Ziggler getting dissed for the most part because this could be used to fuel a Ziggler heel turn, so I'll just wait and see
> 
> - Heath Slater deserves a US Title shot!


Swagger won't. There's legitimately 0% chance of Swagger going over and it's not me being bitter, it's the truth. Curious as to if they're just burying the hatchet is Swagger's gimmick or something. Turning him heel or causing Zeb to leave him or some shit like that.

Slater looks like he's back with Titus, so no single shots, I don't think.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What happened at the end?


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

WWE trolling the fans. Foley to be revealed as anonymous GM.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Best RAW in months! Great to see Bryan back tonight, I've missed the little guy. Big Show cut one of the best promos in the last 5 years, and Rowan is making great strides. The comedy segments were ace, Concessions Kane was a riot. Really digging the new Fandango as well, the intensity adds a lot to the character. Queen Brie kicking AJ's 12-year-old ass was the highlight of the show. Only thing this RAW was missing is Axel. Solid 8/10


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

captaincharisma24 said:


> *I get that this is all part of a masterplan* but life's too short to sit through shows like that.


:lol No it isn't. They wrote this shit in between the ad breaks probably.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

LongHessa said:


> HHH booked this computer general manager thing perfectly. You already want him back. Think about it....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I never wanted the Authority to leave.

They shouldn't have booked them to lose, especially in that fashion, if they're planning on bringing them back.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> They could have gone with Ryback, but they're damn determined to re-job Swags to Rusev.


Swagger has gotten good booking since he stopped feuding with Rusev and now I actually care about Rusev again. Swagger's once again part of a feud that is one of the few things in WWE the crowd actually responds to. So what if he loses again, you're missing the bigg picture...


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

fandango
big show promo
bunny costumes
jobbers in a main event
the ridiculous general manager message crap
aint watched raw for 3 weeks, and think i wont be watching it again for a couple more, 3 hours i will never get back


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> Swagger has gotten good booking since he stopped feuding with Rusev and now I actually care about Rusev again. Swagger's once again part of a feud that is one of the few things in WWE the crowd actually responds to. So what if he loses again, you're missing the bigg picture...


This is a hilariously horrible post.

>Jobbed to Rollins, Wyatt, and even Bo/Cesaro a couple times
>Missed multiple PPVs, never showcased in a positive light
>Off RAW for several weeks on end, comes back to job

He's jobbing to Rusev and there will probably be extra fuckery to bury him even FURTHER. Rekindling this feud is fucking stupid and no, he's not going to benefit from feuding again because he didn't last time.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryback is a fucking animal.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Guys, it's going to be Johnny Ace. 
All of that sound effect dinging at the end was Mr. Excitement fumbling around clicking the mouse over and over because he doesn't know what he's doing. :lol

PEOPLE POWER RETURNS NEXT WEEK!
:hunter "Be careful what you wish for..."


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> This is a hilariously horrible post.
> 
> >Jobbed to Rollins, Wyatt, and even Bo/Cesaro a couple times
> >Missed multiple PPVs, never showcased in a positive light
> ...


hilariously horrible mark :shrug

-was booked strong in losing to rusev which you freaked out about
-was booked strong again in losing to rollins which you again freaked out about. he went toe-to-toe with mr. money in the bank, didn't get squashed at all
-has squashed bo dallas several times
-is 1-1 vs cesaro since the end of his first feud with rusev
-i havent seen his match with wyatt on main event so i dunno
-is showcased in a positive light every time he's on the screen with rusev and neutral at worst otherwise
-i dont know why he was off tv for a month and neither do you, you just assume it's because poor jack swagger getting buried again. so buried he's been booked to restart a hot feud.

you simply don't know what you're talking about, you've developed an obsession that swagger is getting buried and it is giving you so much sads.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> hilariously horrible mark :shrug
> 
> -was booked strong in losing to rusev which you freaked out about
> -was booked strong again in losing to rollins which you again freaked out about. he went toe-to-toe with mr. money in the bank, didn't get squashed at all
> ...


>strong booking devalued by Sheamus/Show/Henry having the same booking, Rusev matches followed by months of jobbing/weeks of absence
>lmfao, yeah, no, you lose 0-4 to someone CLEANLY, they might as well as squashed you and a loss is a loss
>the fact someone as low down the card has CESARO has beaten him clean means he's less credible than him, making rekindling of this feud laughable
>there is still NOTHING positive you can logically draw from this feud being reigniting, NOTHING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Am I imagining things or didn't WWE reveal Hornswoggle to be the anonymous GM already?


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> This is a hilariously horrible post.
> 
> >Jobbed to Rollins, Wyatt, and even Bo/Cesaro a couple times
> >Missed multiple PPVs, never showcased in a positive light
> ...


Good. Swagger does not entertain enough people to warrant a higher position on the card.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> >strong booking devalued by Sheamus/Show/Henry having the same booking, Rusev matches followed by months of jobbing/weeks of absence
> >lmfao, yeah, no, you lose 0-4 to someone CLEANLY, they might as well as squashed you and a loss is a loss
> >the fact someone as low down the card has CESARO has beaten him clean means he's less credible than him, making rekindling of this feud laughable
> >there is still NOTHING positive you can logically draw from this feud being reigniting, NOTHING


He's just gonna be the last man Rusev eliminates on Smackdown in the battle royal.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Créole Heat said:


> He's just gonna be the last man Rusev eliminates on Smackdown in the battle royal.


Battle Royal confirmed for Smackdown or no?

That seems possible, dumb reason to do that segment, though.



NakedCall said:


> Good. Swagger does not entertain enough people to warrant a higher position on the card.


By that logic, then they shouldn't even TEASE re-starting the feud.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> >strong booking devalued by Sheamus/Show/Henry having the same booking, Rusev matches followed by months of jobbing/weeks of absence
> >lmfao, yeah, no, you lose 0-4 to someone CLEANLY, they might as well as squashed you and a loss is a loss
> >the fact someone as low down the card has CESARO has beaten him clean means he's less credible than him, making rekindling of this feud laughable
> >there is still NOTHING positive you can logically draw from this feud being reigniting, NOTHING


NOTHING? really?

how about one being a part of one the few segments of the show guaranteed to get crowd involvement?

maybe im too oldschool for this shit, if the crowd is yelling you're in a good place must be an anachronism now or something.

also, sheamus/show/henry having allegedly the same booking is such a smark thing to say. i don't look at it that way. the vast majority of the crowd and the people watching? they. do. not. care.

swagger hadn't faced cesaro one on one for months until last night, he faced him directly after losing to rusev in their last ppv match. that's it. cesaro was a lot higher on the card then if you remember. 

the biggest jack swagger mark in the world has given in to despair about jack swagger, a Real American never gives up or whatever swagger said, right?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They just don't know what to do with Rusev and want him to be relevant until he's toppled at Wrestlemania or whatever. He's stagnated. If they want him to keep up the momentum he should be moving further up the card and fighting, if not Cena, uhhh... well I guess there really aren't too many other faces up there. Point is Swagger is a step down credibility-wise from Henry and Big Show so re-starting this feud just to keep Rusev busy is pointless. Reigns needs to hurry up and get better so he can come back and beat Rusev so we can move past this already.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> NOTHING? really?
> 
> how about one being a part of one the few segments of the show guaranteed to get crowd involvement?
> 
> maybe im too oldschool for this shit, if the crowd is yelling you're in a good place must be an anachronism now or something.


He's still jobbing if they even do rekindle this feud and there's literally no long term benefit. :kobe 

It's like...immediate recycling but Swags is even less credible.



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> They just don't know what to do with Rusev and want him to be relevant until he's toppled at Wrestlemania or whatever. He's stagnated. If they want him to keep up the momentum he should be moving further up the card and fighting, if not Cena, uhhh... well I guess there really aren't too many other faces up there. Point is Swagger is a step down credibility-wise from Henry and Big Show so re-starting this feud just to keep Rusev busy is pointless. Reigns needs to hurry up and get better so he can come back and beat Rusev so we can move past this already.


Ryback? :draper2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Weird ass fucking raw!!!! Again a raw with no paige.
And shes not on superstars either.

Please be a smackdown!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> They just don't know what to do with Rusev and want him to be relevant until he's toppled at Wrestlemania or whatever. He's stagnated. If they want him to keep up the momentum he should be moving further up the card and fighting, if not Cena, uhhh... well I guess there really aren't too many other faces up there. Point is Swagger is a step down credibility-wise from Henry and Big Show so re-starting this feud just to keep Rusev busy is pointless. Reigns needs to hurry up and get better so he can come back and beat Rusev so we can move past this already.


I thought they'd have Ryback feud with him but shit idk. Wouldn't surprise me if the restart the feud which would be dumb as fuck for both men involved.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Battle Royal confirmed for Smackdown or no?
> 
> That seems possible, dumb reason to do that segment, though.


Eh, wouldn't put it past them to book it for Smackdown. If not, I expect a Swagger/Rusev match or confrontation between them.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Créole Heat said:


> I thought they'd have Ryback feud with him but shit idk. Wouldn't surprise me if the restart the feud which would be dumb as fuck for both men involved.


Swagger's the fallback guy and every heel's jobber atm. :cry Too humble/dedicated to the company to complain.

Let's hope if it is rekindled we get a good match.



Créole Heat said:


> Eh, wouldn't put it past them to book it for Smackdown. If not, I expect a Swagger/Rusev match or confrontation between them.


I just don't want it, man, we all know what's gonna happen...shit is pointless as fuck.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger's the fallback guy and every heel's jobber atm. :cry Too humble/dedicated to the company to complain.
> 
> Let's hope if it is rekindled we get a good match.
> 
> ...


I don't want it either. But, I'm not sure what they'll do with Ryback. He may be feuding with Henry which is a waste.


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Battle Royal confirmed for Smackdown or no?
> 
> That seems possible, dumb reason to do that segment, though.
> 
> ...


Why? Rusev needs someone to squash en route to his match against Cena in which we will finally be buried.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Créole Heat said:


> I don't want it either. But, I'm not sure what they'll do with Ryback. He may be feuding with Henry which is a waste.


Kane? :draper2



NakedCall said:


> Why? Rusev needs someone to squash en route to his match against Cena in which we will finally be buried.


Ryback?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Man the last half of this RAW was just too stupid for words. Can't even wash the taste out my mouth with some classic matches from the vault because the Network is glitchy as all hell.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Ryback? :draper2





Créole Heat said:


> I thought they'd have Ryback feud with him but shit idk. Wouldn't surprise me if the restart the feud which would be dumb as fuck for both men involved.


Ryback?









He would've worked but not if they're trying to build him back up (and that might be assuming a lot). He can't start off his return feud losing especially after how they booked him at Survivor Series. Right now looks like he's just going to beat up on Henry or Kane instead.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Ryback?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still makes more sense than Swagger, especially if they book Ryback well and put him in a feud with Kane AFTER to bounce back.


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Kane? :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> Ryback?


Ryback is actually very over and even though he isn't the most talented guy, he has a certain level of charisma and an aura that may warrant a main event push. It's questionable whether or not they would do it, but it's possible. Therefore he shouldn't be losing to Rusev. He needs to win his next feud.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

I loved RAW

9/10

The only parts I did not like was....

The Miz getting the pin

Fandango

Anonymous GM, although anything beats the Authority

The Highlights were....

Ryback IS BACK!, He FINALLY got that BIG WIN!, it took some time but he finally got over the Hump!

Beating Mark Henry is by far and away Ryback's biggest win ever so far!

What he did to Kane was also priceless

AJ Lee insulting The Bellas

Daniel Bryan returning

Eric Rowan standing up to Big Show

Both Bellas need to either be BOTH FACES or BOTH HEELS or BOTH TWEENERS

Having 1 Face and 1 Heel DOES NOT WORK UNLESS their man is the same alignment

Question is now that Brie Bella is a heel

How is this gonna effect Daniel Bryan?

Could he go Heel at some point too?

While he is a great face, hes an even better heel!

and now that the Authority is out of Power and Brie is a heel, there is no reason NOT TO turn Bryan also since his main enemies are no longer in power.

But with Both Bellas heel, methinks Cena AND/OR Bryan will be turning

Oh and AJ Lee is winning that feud with the Bellas

My Predicted TLC Card in the TLC Predictions stays the same for now!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

RAW became a drag and a chore to watch again. Seriously, every time I slowly get back into it, WWE puts on a shitty show.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm back home from RAW and man it sucked. I felt like I could have watched it from home and would have felt better cause I could relax and turn it off and go to bed. 


RAW felt pretty campy and what's with this anonymous GM shit? No fucking Sting again. 


I was glad Daniel Bryan and AJ Lee showed up this time though.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I'm back home from RAW and man it sucked. I felt like I could have watched it from home and would have felt better cause I could relax and turn it off and go to bed.
> 
> 
> RAW felt pretty campy and what's with this anonymous GM shit? No fucking Sting again.
> ...


Was there a dark main event or something? 

It went off air during the fucking email noises...abortion of an ending.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

NakedCall said:


> Ryback is actually very over and even though he isn't the most talented guy, he has a certain level of charisma and an aura that may warrant a main event push. It's questionable whether or not they would do it, but it's possible. Therefore he shouldn't be losing to Rusev. He needs to win his next feud.


Like I said, book him strongly against Rusev and have him bounce back with a dominating feud with someone like Kane.


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Like I said, book him strongly against Rusev and have him bounce back with a dominating feud with someone like Kane.


That doesn't work. Not if you want to make someone a main eventer. Maybe it would have been ok if he previously had a string of PPV victories. However, he went on a huge PPV losing streak a while back and he was the first Team Cena member eliminated last night. He needs wins. And he needs them now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

CM Dell said:


> Was there a dark main event or something?
> 
> It went off air during the fucking email noises...abortion of an ending.


No dark match this time, (well there was a short battle royal but Seth Rollins took his money and ran) so it just ended up being nothing but tom foolery between Cena, Dolph, and Daniel Bryan picking on Jamie Nobile and Joey Mercury. Beating them senseless. Then after that John Cena egged the fans on who were chanting for Sting, so John Cena gave J&J Security a few "stings" to the chest till the referee Mike Kyota finally said enough. Then John Cena got back on the mic and talked Michael Cole to getting into the ring, and they rough housed Cole up a bit till they hit Cena's music. Then it was over, and they hit Dolph's music.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Holy shit 30 consecutive minutes of talking to kick off the show


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> No dark match this time, (well there was a short battle royal but Seth Rollins took his money and ran) so it just ended up being nothing but tom foolery between Cena, Dolph, and Daniel Bryan picking on Jamie Nobile and Joey Mercury. Beating them senseless. Then after that John Cena egged the fans on who were chanting for Sting, so John Cena gave J&J Security a few "stings" to the chest till the referee Mike Kyota finally said enough. Then John Cena got back on the mic and talked Michael Cole to getting into the ring, and they rough housed Cole up a bit till they hit Cena's music. Then it was over, and they hit Dolph's music.


Thanks for the info. Damn, pretty weak show overall then.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

Some good parts, some awful parts. Very underwhelming RAW though, I was legit excited for Raw tonight after last night.. 

I wanted to see a new head figure.. A new GM and although I like Bryan I never enjoy the over the top face authority figures. 

TLC is 20 days away, I wanted to get some indication of who Rollins will face at the PPV... I was hoping for Orton but that just doesn't seem likely now. 

The Adam Rose stuff is horrific.. 

Ambrose/Harper was decent and I quite liked the Swagger interruption too, I was really hoping the REAL AMERICAN tune would play again though and have Cesaro come out and save Swagger after Rusev got the upper hand. 

The main event was a disaster though.. I expected something, some sort of swerve.. It was all too kiddish. Cena being there annoyed me, that Cena promo with Dolph annoyed me. Then the anonymous GM stuff just absolutely ruined all Sting's work last night.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I never complain often, but that was one god awful Raw!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

chrisburr said:


> I loved RAW
> 
> 9/10


9/10!?!?!?!??!?! That Raw gets a .00000009/10 from me. Piss poor fucking show, and the ending solidified it as being the worst Raw of the year.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I wanted grumpy cat to come back.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BRYAN :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

new day will be more dominate than the shield


----------



## Roman****Empire (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank god/Roman that Roman/god will be returning soon. Show has fallen off without him worse by the week.


----------



## Roman****Empire (Aug 29, 2014)

People really thought Ambrose and Harper was good???? Ambrose' offense is becoming so painful to watch. He "hits" like such a fuckin girl. Nothing he does looks like it would even hurt an elderly lady. I mean he's a cool guy n all, funny and shit, but its so fuckin unrealistic watching him in the ring. Bray came out and showed him how to appear like a bad ass and actually look like you're beatin a ..... down. Although that lame fuckin "chair burial" was very disappoint. I mean "oooooh im going to somewhat roughly place a few chairs around you while u hide under the table like a bitch"


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I hadn't watched WWE in about 4 months. I saw that Sting made an appearance so I figured I would check it out. I got home from work late, and turned on the TV....the first thing I saw was a guy wrestling in a rabbit costume...then, I changed the channel. That was my 10 second WWE fix for the next 4 months. fpalm


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I wanted grumpy cat to come back.


This says it all.


Creepy Crawl said:


> I hadn't watched WWE in about 4 months. I saw that Sting made an appearance so I figured I would check it out. I got home from work late, and turned on the TV....the first thing I saw was a guy wrestling in a rabbit costume...then, I changed the channel. That was my 10 second WWE fix for the next 4 months. fpalm


Welcome back. You missed that guy in a rabbit costume, ("The Bunny"), humping his idol Adam Rose (the leader of the "Exotic Express") last week. So you in 4 months when they have their child.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I caught the last hour of RAW and I didn't like what I saw. Big Show turning heel for however many times already and looks like he will feud with Erick Rowan. AJ getting outsmarted by the Bella Twins again but finally gets to talk on the mic. This bunny crap needs to hurry up and stop. Lastly, the Anonymous GM is back. Why? Who booked this crap? Who finds this stuff entertaining? :chan


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Time for a fall 1997 episode of Raw to remember why I like wrestling. Ill take Mankind, LOD, a young Rock, a pissed off Austin, DX causing shit, an evil Kane, Undertaker, New Age Outlaws over a ''decent match between Ambrose and whoever'' and ''well Cena sure pumped up that crowd tonight'' and ''Bryan needs to come back'' hell there were 10 Bryan's wrestling in 1997 in the WCW cruiserweight division. Thank god for DVDS, I miss the old simple sets and physicality and logic behind story lines that actually leads to something. No twitter or computer BS.


----------



## warpig227 (Feb 6, 2014)

*FIRE THE WRITERS !*

Last night had so much potential to be a turning point. Ziggler looked amazing and so did mostly everyone at survivor series, really made you think new faces were gonna really take off. what did we get ???? A wasted pop for Daniel Bryan and whole bunch of horse shit. There hasn't been a raw in while where i was so embarrassed. DB is one of my favorites and i honestly couldn't watch him tn. what are they doing ?? who writes this shit ? I'm usually quiet on this forum usually only have positive posts, mostly just read what you guys have to say more than posting myself. but i was genuinely excited to watch raw tn. i set aside plans and thought tonight is gonna be great, boy was i disappointed. Bryan came out and i marked out, then slowly died inside. Fire these soap opera writers and hire people from the business !!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

A fairly boring RAW episode but it was nice seeing Bryan again.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: FIRE THE WRITERS !*

Bryan segment was ok.

you should be worried about how John Cena trying to leech off of Ziggler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: FIRE THE WRITERS !*

*Fire the entire creative team and Bring Back Russo. Unacceptable booking all around. A great Survivor Series was eclipsed by an awful RAW (excluding AJ's pipebomb ).*


----------



## warpig227 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: FIRE THE WRITERS !*

i don't need to mention cena. its just a given that he's gonna leach.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: FIRE THE WRITERS !*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Fire the entire creative team and Bring Back Russo. Unacceptable booking all around. A great Survivor Series was eclipsed by an awful RAW (excluding AJ's pipebomb ).*


Meh,I miss those pink slip on a pole matches.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: FIRE THE WRITERS !*



warpig227 said:


> i don't need to mention cena. its just a given that he's gonna leach.


it's in his dna to leech.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: FIRE THE WRITERS !*

Guys should be leeching off Cena not the other way around, just shows how pathetic he is as a character that he just moves from one on the up talent to the next while doing nothing exciting on his own.


The computer is just plain lazy, the divas, mid card, tag division is all lazy as well.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: FIRE THE WRITERS !*

The booker's needs to be fired on the fucking spot. They had a opportunity with Sting and guess what? They fucking dropped the ball. Only one segment talk. Why didn't they talk about the Pre Show from Survivor Series with Jack Swagger vs Cesaro which was a clinic match. What the fuck happened on capturing on team Paige vs team Natalya?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: FIRE THE WRITERS !*



Schrute_Farms said:


> Guys should be leeching off Cena not the other way around, just shows how pathetic he is as a character that he just moves from one on the up talent to the next while doing nothing exciting on his own.
> 
> 
> The computer is just plain lazy, the divas, mid card, tag division is all lazy as well.


no competition means lazy vince. it's why people need to stop treating him like royalty and boo his ass. he's why the product is stale.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: FIRE THE WRITERS !*

when will people get it

it is not the writers i am sure they are good writers but how can you write good tv when you cant come up with anything creative but instead are hired to write something Vince likes

so many ex writers have talked about Vince this way in how he will shoot an idea down because he didn't think of it


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

This show was just plain stupid. The heels are booked to look like faces and vice versa, we have a shitty guest host, some garbage child comedy, meh matches and promos at best, and the fucking talking laptop is back, even if for only a week. I very rarely say bad things about RAW, but this was pretty damn awful.


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: FIRE THE WRITERS !*

It's a damn shame that they blew it. There was pure gold at Survivor Series for the final 15 minutes. Pure gold that will be hard to replicate, mind you. But that gives the writers no excuse to produce mediocre material to follow it up. The positive from tonight IMO was Ryback. They have got something with him when he is being himself. So long as he is still taken seriously as an upper mid-card/main event talent.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Marked for Bryan's return, though his return should've been when he was ready to return to the ring,
and should've been a bigger return.

This whole RAW was just......awkward (as was last weeks). 
I mean, the crowd didn't help, but the whole show came off weird.
It didn't flow together in the least bit.

And how the math do you have Harper vs. Ambrose
Harper comes out with fireflies as his minitron, Wyatt comes out to attack Ambrose,
and there's not one word mentioned about Harper and Wyatt being so close together. 
It's like their history never existed.
I'm just all around confused about everything on RAW. 

And now get to sit through Anonymous GM,
which I'm assuming they have a plan for this time around, 
but that ending couldn't have been more annoying if they tried!
If I could quit this addiction I would.....oh how I wish I could.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Pretty good show overall. One of the best Raws I've seen in a good long while. Skipped Adam Rose (as usual) and the main event though, but still, 8/10 ain't bad. bama


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

* After an awesome ending to Survivor Series, the ending to RAW was just so disappointing to watch.

Seriously, out of all the WWE things could've done, they decided to bring back the Anonymous RAW GM?

They get rid of one authority figure, just so they bring back another one?

FFS, and I thought TNA had it bad with their constant use of authority figures.

The rest of RAW was fine and all, but that ending sucked.*


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Was it just me or was everyone expecting so much more from Raw?

That was extremely underwhelming and a pretty average show tbh.

And the anonymous Raw GM again? Really? fpalm


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought RAW was pretty damn good. Concessions kane skits were brilliant, Ziggler elevated to that main event spot, Ambrose Wyatt was class, Bryan returned.

Good show


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

Enjoyed Raw in the most part. Thought Bryan's segment at the start was very entertaining, and his involvement throughout the night was excellent. The Rusev segment was a bit confusing. He didn't pledge allegiance to the flag, but we didn't get the battle royal, a battle royal that I was hoping for and thought would be pretty entertaining. The Adam Rose-Bunny stuff needs to end. Damien Mizdow is one of the stars of the show, and I can't wait for the eventual Miz-Sandow fued. As for the anonymous GM, it's pretty shitty, but hopefully it'll only go on for 1 week.


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10 Raw.

Absolutely amazing show. Entertained me from start to finish. I am marking so hard right now my body is still shaking. 

CANNOT WAIT FOR NEXT WEEK :mark:

Nobody can do it like the WWE. When they are on fire they are the greatest show on TV.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Overcome The Odds said:


> 10/10 Raw.
> 
> Absolutely amazing show. Entertained me from start to finish. I am marking so hard right now my body is still shaking.
> 
> ...


You have got to be trollin?


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

So many kids here. You actually enjoyed this show? it's just bunch of matches that has no purpose but to make the good guys look good with childish humor. Oh I guess all it takes is a wrestler like Bryan to return and instantly it's a good show lol.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly I´m watching wrestling for the last 15 years, but I just enjoyd the show. Of course everyone is sad no Sting appeared, but I really liked the fresh part with no Authority being out 45mins a show, Cena just being in the Main Event but not in EVERY segment. Brian was great so see, matches were good. 

Honestly you all should just relax and watch RAW with less restraint and try to over react on every little piece...

I´m definitely looking forward to next week


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

What a great, great episode of Raw.

After the epic debut of Sting at SS, WWE followed up nicely with showcasing him. We didn't get a 20+ minute Authority promo to start things up compared to the last 12 months. There were no unnecessary comic segments to drag out the 3 hours. A heartfelt promo by Big Show that explained his heel turn in detail and made sense from the beginning to the end. The Divas are once again booked very interesting and competitively and not as an afterthough with short matches.

It was overall the best TV...no...life experience I every had. I want to thank the writing team, Kevin Dunn and especially Vince McMahon for making my Monday night better.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Armani said:


> So many kids here. You actually enjoyed this show? it's just bunch of matches that has no purpose but to make the good guys look good with childish humor. Oh I guess all it takes is a wrestler like Bryan to return and instantly it's a good show lol.












that show sucked donkey balls.

i'm in my early 30 and that wasn't fun to watch, never laughed. People can think whatever they want about Bryan but dude is the same corny character than Cena ( but at least Cena can speak... ) first match started after that endless promo with HHH/Steph/Bryan and it was a stupid squash 

fuck that shit, i'm not sports entertained


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Lastier said:


> What a great, great episode of Raw.
> 
> After the epic debut of Sting at SS, WWE followed up nicely with showcasing him. We didn't get a 20+ minute Authority promo to start things up compared to the last 12 months. There were no unnecessary comic segments to drag out the 3 hours. A heartfelt promo by Big Show that explained his heel turn in detail and made sense from the beginning to the end. The Divas are once again booked very interesting and competitively and not as an afterthough with short matches.
> 
> It was overall the best TV...no...life experience I every had. I want to thank the writing team, Kevin Dunn and especially Vince McMahon for making my Monday night better.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

"Hey, I know what'll be a good follow-up to one of our biggest matches in years. Let's have an entire RAW where the good guys act like spoilt entitled shitstains and make the losers look like shit over and over again just because they can, and let's end it with the return of that fucking Hornswaggle laptop that nobody fucking liked the first time around!"

Yeah, can we have the Authority back now? This 'new era' is already testing my fucking patience.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought it was the best raw in months, Daniel Bryan got a huge pop and it was great too see him back. The crowd love him and this helps create a good atmosphere that's been lacking for sometime. Yes there were many low points but that's a given these days. It's just a shame that the WWE have decided to have the anonymous GM back, it doesn't need to bring back something that was never liked.

Also no sting was dissappointing but it add more mystery I guess.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Where the heck was Barrett.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah so VCCena's the song plays at the end of the Show, even tho he let ziggler alone at Survivor Series and Ziggler is the true hero... sick and tired of this leeching crap, Cena is on his way to hit a zack ryder on dolph ziggler


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Armani said:


> So many kids here. You actually enjoyed this show? it's just bunch of matches that has no purpose but to make the good guys look good with childish humor. Oh I guess all it takes is a wrestler like Bryan to return and instantly it's a good show lol.


"I DIDN'T ENJOY THE SHOW, SO IT WAS SHIT AND NOBODY ELSE COULDN'T HAVE ENJOYED IT!!!!"

Seriously dude, what the fuck.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> "I DIDN'T ENJOY THE SHOW, SO IT WAS SHIT AND NOBODY ELSE COULDN'T HAVE ENJOYED IT!!!!"
> 
> Seriously dude, what the fuck.





NastyYaffa said:


> BRYAN :mark:


Sums up your review on the show. It's all about Bryan on ma TV. Good for you, you enjoy feminine and pointless segments. That's your thing :shrug


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: FIRE THE WRITERS !*

The only thing i enjoyed once again was Ambrose/Harper. The match was cool. The DQ sucked but there was a ''WE WANT TABLES'' chant :mark:. I like how Ambrose finally atacks people with chairs and other stuff when he's DQ'ed. The Pre NOC Dean is back :ambrose :mark:


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

BornBad said:


> dude is the same corny character than Cena ( but at least Cena can speak... )


----------



## iRKOi (Jan 26, 2009)

Guy with the "Rusev come at me Bro!" sign best part of the show


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This Raw is being fucking crucified by the IWC ... i don't get it. i laughed, i was on the edge of my seat a couple of times, i allowed myself to be entertained instead of sitting there saying, oh Bryan's not the best on the mic, oh this IC title match is obviously going to end in fuckery, wtf NO Sting??? ... etc etc etc. 

It was a damn entertaining Raw and I don't get why everyone is getting so pissy about the Rusev thing. They go out there every week and talk down the country they work in while talking up a country that neither of them actually fucking belong to, he's bulgarian and she is american. It was a bit of fun, the crowd weren't heels, they wanted the guy to be uncomfortable because of all their shit. I was only disappointed that they were forced into it, and they should have just been made to go through with the company wide battle royal, it could have been a vehicle for Sami Zayn and Adrian Neville debut, cause not roster wide, company wide. 

shame.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Somewhere in St Louis Randy Orton right now is :maury at this Raw


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Now that was...a cliffhanger? Oh Fuuuuuuuck Yooooooooooou


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

I think people are overreacting to this raw due to how great the ending was to SS and how "bad" this one was. 

There were still so nice moments from this raw. 
Bryan returning was great to see, he's still not the best of the mic but he done okay and was funny in parts.
Concessions Kane was okay, it was better than him being in a jobber in a suit, with Steph and HHH still calling him a "demon"
Harper vs Ambrose was a good match and i loved the ending with Wyatt stacking the chairs on dean.
Miz and Mizdow were terrific again, marked when Mizdow had Stardust in the figure four!
AJ's "shoot" was good, but i don't get why Brie is now on Nikki's side? hopefully this becomes a triple threat
Slaughter coming out was brilliant, Lana and Rusev are doing brilliant at the minute I feel, top heels. though if Swagger is having a feud with him again then it seems like WWE have ran out of ideas for Rusev until his inevitable showdown with Cena
The Big Show promo was probably the only thing I hated about raw, too long and no one cares.
Fandango? meh
The Bunny? meh
A New Day? i'm quite excited
Main Event was alright, J&J sell really well! 
And the ending? meh. I'm not against it too much because i don't see it lasting too long.

All in all a 6/10 raw


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*I really have no words to describe how I feel about that Raw. *


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Anonymous gm and guest stars are back

:ti

Big Show doing almost the exact same speech he did last time he turned heel.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok Raw. I wasn't expecting a huge show because lol WWE so this was ok I guess. Opening promo was brilliant with the Authority being mega butthurt. They've been the glue holding Raw together for the better part of a year now and it will be weird without them. Hopefully they're able to find a groove and soon because this show felt slightly off in terms of pacing, segment flow and promos. But we're so used to The Authority being the anchor that obviously it will take a while to find a new system. The Vince segment backstage obviously means we're heading for a McMahon family meltdown of some description. I look forward to it. The 3 of them have great chemistry on screen and who knows where it will lead.

Anyways, Bryan coming back is :mark: :yes :mark:. If I'm being honest, the promo wasn't great though. I mean I enjoyed having him there but when it started to drag it reaaaallllyyyy started to drag. It was mostly the material so I won't say too much about it. The adlib from Rollins and Bryan's weak response was a bit cringeworthy though. Whatever. Bryan's strong suit isn't his mic work and we all know that. At least it wasn't Cena or it would have been 10 times worse. 

So the babyfaces stand tall and the Anon GM returns. What a way to end the show....said nobody. Although I will say that I'm strangely looking forward to next week. I don't know why. I'm hoping the GM turns out to be the Authority because :lmao that would own. I did lol at Ziggler being almost an afterthought promo wise. That was a given.

Prophet Paul warned us. 3 weeks and we will be begging him to come back. Be careful what you wish for you fools.

:hunter :trips :trips2 :trips3 :trips4 :trips5


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

So I just finished watching RAW and it was an ok show. No where near the worst I've seen but also not a good show

Opening promo was decent, Authority were good and Bryan back was awesome, I liked the continual yessing in their face until they left and his promo on Team Authority whilst probably a bit long was alright

Henry getting destroyed quickly by Ryback makes sense to give Ryback some momentum back

Wasn't a fan of the Harper/Ambrose match, I just think you have Harper win the belt pretty much from nowhere last week so you need a few weeks building him up and a DQ loss to Ambrose doesn't really do that, Thank god Bray came out and we didn't see another commercial for TLC on Harper though

The whole Russev segment was dumb and a stupid way to bring Swagger back if that's what they wanted to do. So I should boo Russev for standing up for his beliefs and not being bullied into doing something he didn't want to do? Always good to see Slaughter but this whole segment wasn't thought out and just came off as stupid. Swagger/Russev interests me but would interest me a hell of a lot more if Russev hadn't already beaten him multiple times

I didn't hate the Big Show segment, I mean they have just damaged that character beyond repair but he isn't bad on the mic and the content of what he was saying was pretty good and he sold it all well, Rowan coming out and being called upside down Sheamus had me laughing and I suppose man handling Big Show in their eventual match will make Rowan look good but it won't have nearly the impact it should have because of how awful Shows character is

Main Event was pretty entertaining, Noble/Mercury played their part well as did Rollins. I just wish it was Ziggler who got the final hot tag, he had a great night Sunday and it would have been good to see him carry that momentum forward. I'm disappointed we didn't get a promo from him or even just an interview with him talking on his own.

So are they not going to acknowledge the anonymous GM was Hornswaggle? Anyway hopefully that is just a one week thing 

Overall then it was an OK show, I would have liked more about Sting not necessarily an appearance but why not a video package telling the audience a bit more about him or more speculation as to why he did what he did. I'm also assuming nothing about Lesnar means we will definitely be waiting until RR for the next title match which really sucks as this show for me doesn't really have a stand out match to main event with only 2 weeks left now.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Armani said:


> Sums up your review on the show. It's all about Bryan on ma TV. Good for you, you enjoy feminine and pointless segments. That's your thing :shrug


Considering I only watched Bryan's segment + Harper vs. Ambrose, yeah. I never said that RAW was good, tho. :draper2


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Compared to last week, which was one of the worst RAWs I've ever seen, this RAW was great. :shrug
Bryan coming back was awesome, Swagger back to fuck up Rusev was great shit, Steph and HHH GOAT acting, and JJ/Rollins was :banderas


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I just want to point out the Irony in What AJ said to Brie and Nikki after the match







Says CM Punks wife


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Even upside down Sheamus know what's up. :banderas


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Christ almighty! I got up to watch this before work, and watching it felt more like work than the actual work did.

It started so well with Bryan coming back to rub it in The Authority's faces, but from there... holy Jesus.fpalm

AJ's dig at The Talentless Twins aside, that had to be the worst Raw in a long time. The bunny crap, Big Show heel turn v.102, Rowan not liking bullies, rehash of Fandango, Swagger/Rusev again so soon, another predictable BS finish with Ambrose, the new IC Champ looking like a pussy, Concessions Kane, the return of Santino with some stupid bell end, and the return of the Anonymous GM to end the show.:clap

That show was so bad that even the nostalgia marks still creaming themselves over Sting's escape from his retirement home on Sunday would've struggled to give this show 9/10 even if he had showed up again to save the steaming pile of garbage before him. Tbf to Survivor Series that had a great main event, but I think you get the point.



Eat The Witch said:


> I just want to point out the Irony in What AJ said to Brie and Nikki after the match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... who's actually talented and isn't being pushed because of some God awful 'scripted' reality show she's on.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> They will, that you can be sure of.


You were right sir.

What a shitty RAW.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Nige™ said:


> Christ almighty! I got up to watch this before work, and watching it felt more like work than the actual work did.
> 
> It started so well with Bryan coming back to rub it in The Authority's faces, but from there... holy Jesus.fpalm
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth! Way to piss over all the goodwill built up from Sunday's Main Event. This episode was a big middle finger from Vince, no two ways about it. I feel bad for the lapsed fans who tuned in last night for follow-up with Sting. All this talk about drawing in "casuals" and they pull $#!+ like this... :shrug


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I liked Swags coming out to get rid of Rusev. It's time to get rid of Rusev's "monster" booking anyway, no need to waste someone as good as Ryback to beat Rusev, it's far more appropriate to let Swags do it. I doubt they will let Swags have the US title but there's going to be more than a few Swags wins before a PPV showdown where, hopefully, they dispose of Rusev and get the US title on a "real" American. 

There's really no point in a Rusev type character, Russia is far more irrelevant than Iran was back in the Iron Sheik days.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I thought they really dropped the ball after that amazing Survivor Series Main Event but I don't think all is ruined yet. For fellow Dolph marks, I am fairly certain he will be one of the top guys on Raw until Orton and Reigns return so we should enjoy it while it lasts. 

And I sincerely hope WWE has a non-shite plan with regards to the anonymous Raw GM angle.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

This RAW was hilarious. Whoever wrote the promos was on fire.

"Upside down sheamus"
"Talent is not sexually transmitted"
"You forgot your nuts, stupid!"

Comedy gold, not to mention dat ending :ti


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Opening half hour wasn't all that great. Authority promo was awful, although it was worth sitting through to see Bryan troll them as they walk out. :lmao

Bryan segment wasn't all that good either, but it was a little funny. Set up the show nicely. Bryan's mic work was never that good, but it seems he was a little rusty.

Ryback/Henry was nothing more than a Ryback squash match.

Mizdow with the toy tag title belts. :lol Tag Title match was decent, although crowd was dead for most of it. They wanted Sandow, and we actually got to see Sandow get a hot tag and the crowd come alive. Unfortunately, Sandow's offense didn't last long. Miz coming in on a sneaky tag and stealing the win was great. Keeps the tension between Miz and Sandow going.

So Rusev didn't complete the pledge of allegiance or compete in a battle royal. Bryan sucks at enforcing his own rules. 

No wait, WWE sucks at remembering what they had decreed earlier in the show. 

Big Show promo was what it was. Rowan comes out, gets some chants, and kicks Show's ass. 

Highlight of the night for me was Ryback. In that first segment where he asked "Do you know of any good concession stands? *followed by trademark Ryback laugh" and then when that whole segment with Kane he was fucking hilarious. "YOU FORGOT YOUR NUTS, STUPID!" :lmao I loved Ryback tonight. The thing is, he has the size to pull off this comedy and look legitimate in matches. They were so focused on making Ryback serious that they forgot when he's at his best. Not that he shouldn't serious at times, but primarily he should be this joke making Ryback where the jokes are so simple and stupid, but his delivery and laugh make them sound like the funniest shit you've heard in awhile.

Main event wasn't anything special, and now we have the anonymous Raw GM again? I'm going to take a wild guess and say it's HHH and Stephanie. 

Overall, Raw was forgettable, but a few nice spots save it from being a total disaster. It was a little better than some of the worst Raw episodes of the year, so there's that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Havn't watch any of Raw yet, but did they show/mention Sting?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> The only thing i enjoyed once again was Ambrose/Harper. The match was cool. The DQ sucked but there was a ''WE WANT TABLES'' chant :mark:. I like how Ambrose finally atacks people with chairs and other stuff when he's DQ'ed. The Pre NOC Dean is back :ambrose :mark:




Oh i also marked out for Ryback :mark:








:lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please tell me I'm not the only one who laughed hysterically at the botched anon GM sound effect?


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm still confused by this awful Raw.. 

They have a great night sunday and the Sting return would have definitely sparked interest and brought some older fans back yet the RAW is the worst in a long time, that will only keep fans away.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> Oh i also marked out for Ryback :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed more than I should have at that. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who laughed hysterically at the botched anon GM sound effect?


You are definitely not. The part that made it even better was Cole and Cena trying to hold in their laughter


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I want a Ryback "STOOPID" shirt


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

decent show

> I actually enjoyed the opening segment. except for the fact that crowd gave bigger reaction to DB than Sting. Thats just wrong.
> Big E singing >everythng else
> new Fandango sucks
> Stardust is so good at playing characters. Match was ok too. 2 really good teams, last time wwe had 2 good teams at the same time was in 2010 with AirBoom and Awesome Truth.
> Tyson Kid on RAW? oh, whatever 
>I dig Rybacks push
> lel at AJ calling herself a woman. you're a girl, AJ, a GIRL.
> fucking wwe cutting Nikkis entrance. fucking Lilian botching Mizdow
> I'm confused with Anonymous GM, wasn't it revealed to be Hornswoggle?
> Bray Wyatt is very good at beating ppl up.
> I like what wwe's doing with Rowan.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Will the last person to defend Vince McMahon and his hilariously awful repertoire of ideas over the past few years please stand up?


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> Oh i also marked out for Ryback :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:verlander


Forgot about that, I couldn't help but laugh at that.. So stupid yet so good.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

We need more of THIS Ryback


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Says a lot about how much your audience gives a shit for your big cliffhanger reveal that after the initial boo, it was treated with dead fucking silence.

I thought the reason WWE dropped the Anonymous RAW General Manager angle then made it a joke reveal of Hornswaggle like a year later was because they realised no human being could possibly give a shit about a laptop. Hell, I thought the entire thing only existed in the first place to help Michael Cole get over as a heel back when people thought that might have been a good idea.

Also I might have missed it in a segment I skipped due to lack of interest but it seems odd that when the message alert goes off, JBL and King act kind of surprised. Like, did you not notice the big fucking podium right next to you and think maybe something might be going on?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Did Trips say anything about Sting on Raw?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I gave them big praise for the SVS main event. Very well booked and it was an example of how much fun wrestling can be when it's done right.

Last night was back to being garbage though. Honestly i wasn't expecting too much and maybe i'm even being just a little harsh on it but it just felt like it was almost purposefully bad to me. 

Like HHH wasn't lieing when he dsaid they were gonna show us what real garbage is so we will want the authority back :lol 

Anyways didn't like Raw at all. I just can't think of a segment other than Rybacks that i enjoyed.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> We need more of THIS Ryback


:clap


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Okay seriously, why the fuck do people genuinely like Ryback?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Okay seriously, why the fuck do people genuinely like Ryback?


Same reason you like your favorite wrestler; they appeal to you.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Okay seriously, why the fuck do people genuinely like Ryback?


Because....

Ryback Rules

:draper2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Okay seriously, why the fuck do people genuinely like Ryback?


Because they see improvement and want the best for the Big Guy.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

The Big Guy was on fire last night


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

"Hey, Kane! You forgot your nuts, stupid!" :dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance
THE BIG GUY!


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Bryan needs to cut his hair


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

Jacare said:


> Bryan needs to cut his hair


He needs to trim the beard, and put the hair back. Not that is matters atm, I doubt we'll see him again until WM season.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

At the rate Daniel Brian is growing his beard and hair he is going to end up looking like this


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I still feel 'Behold the King... the King of Kings' will open the show :lol


CALLED IT


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Why weren't sting there man? come on they cant do that to me for fucks. i dont read dirt sheets or spoilers so i was genuinely shocked and amazed to see the stinger show up at survivor series only to spend 3 hours the next night waiting patiently as i sat through 3 hours of absolute shite booking and my main man steve wwasn't even there, They are absolute cunts of the highest order for what they did on monday night.


----------

